# Die coolsten Arena Team Namen



## dorimozk (6. November 2007)

Ich weiß das es ein ähnliches thema zwar schon gibt aber in diesem wird nach einem arena team-namen für sich gesucht!
darum geht es mir nicht!
hier sollen zwar auch lustige / coole / ... etc.  arenateamnamen reigepostet werden aber mit vorliebe zu namen von teams in denen ihr spielt oder gegen die ihr gespielt habt oder die ihr kennt usw.

also zeigt mir die coolsten namen

(nich denken ich suche so verkappt nach nem eigenen namen: nochmal: nein das mach ich nich^^)

haut rein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (6. November 2007)

am besten immernoch: <Aus 2 mach Brei> !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (6. November 2007)

Gummibärchen of Doom


----------



## Schleppel (6. November 2007)

ganz klar

-FOR PONY-


----------



## Lucyana (6. November 2007)

für 19er PVP teams^^

Auf 19 hängengeblieben

weis net ob es reinpasst, er ist mir gerade eingefallen


----------



## Dunham (6. November 2007)

die 2 lustigen 3 bzw die 4 lustigen 5^^

was ich auch mal geil fand wäre: totemwald und ich mach dich kalt (schami und schurke^^)


----------



## .Warlord (6. November 2007)

Pyroball flieg und sieg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunham (6. November 2007)

.Warlord schrieb:


> Pyroball flieg und sieg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


name oke aber leider ist pyro das dümmest was man in arena machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (6. November 2007)

.Warlord schrieb:


> Pyroball flieg und sieg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Geil... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Oder Hexer und Priest : "RUN"


----------



## Schleppel (6. November 2007)

schrieben da manche von dem letzten buffed-wow magazin ab^^ da standen die 10 "witzigsten"

was die hinks v redakteuren eben so witzig finden^^


----------



## K0l0ss (6. November 2007)

Schleppel schrieb:


> schrieben da manche von dem letzten buffed-wow magazin ab^^ da standen die 10 "witzigsten"
> 
> was die hinks v redakteuren eben so witzig finden^^



Ne..."RUN" hatte ich von Durotan...oder waren 2 Hexer? Ach kp...irgned 2 Klassen die fearen können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lauern (6. November 2007)

Wir heißen 
                                <B E E R >
xD


----------



## CaptainKodak (6. November 2007)

Ich war AFK

und:

Krückenjoes!!


----------



## K0l0ss (6. November 2007)

Bin letztens mit meinem 5er Team (Gummibärchen of Doom) auf "GZalleAFK" gestoßen.


----------



## Schleppel (6. November 2007)

pyroball flieg und sieg
aus 2 mach brei
grz waren alle afk

zb sind ausm magazien^^

edit: die man nat. oft antreffen kann, ja das schon


----------



## m@gG0t (6. November 2007)

Made in China


----------



## Littlecool (6. November 2007)

O M F G Ich Zerhack Dich


10 zentimeter unbuffed


4 disc´s und ich

Omfg gibts, 10 zenti gabs, 4disc´s hat sich aufgelöst (glaub ich)XD  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alwynn (6. November 2007)

Vulgar Display Of Power  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (6. November 2007)

m@gG0t schrieb:


> Made in China


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sehr geil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pubatz (6. November 2007)

"Du nicht nehmen Gnom" find ich geil xD


----------



## .Warlord (6. November 2007)

Der Jäger ist schuld


----------



## Mebo (6. November 2007)

also meine arenateams hießen "Pizzaboys" und "insGsicht" und beides meine ideen


----------



## Lurock (6. November 2007)

einer fällt mir auch noch ein  <KantholzInsXsicht>
fand ich ganz witzig^^


----------



## Darkrain (7. November 2007)

Als ich mag die Namen von unseren 2er und 5er Arenateams

Das 2er: Killing me softly

und 

Das 5er: We drop Epic

Aber wir betreiben Arena auch eigntlich nur zum Fun und haben nicht so die riesen Ziele


----------



## Rondrigan (7. November 2007)

2er: Bitte nicht sheepen
3er: Die Lettanten
5er: Hart ins Gesicht

auch mal irgendwo gesehen: Vergelter und 4 mal Damage ;-)


----------



## Afghane (7. November 2007)

Booty Bay Beach Club
Badeverein Ironforge eV


----------



## Wiegehtwas (7. November 2007)

" Fett mit Bart aber Skill " ^^


----------



## Nebraxus (7. November 2007)

Afghane schrieb:


> Booty Bay Beach Club
> Badeverein Ironforge eV



Zufällig Nozdormu? 


Meine Arena Teams hiessen bisher: Not Average, Trusted Players, Catch me baby 

und das aktuelle: Hearts Fear Boys obwohl wir das natürlich nicht sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (sieht man auch an der wertung)


----------



## Jokkerino (7. November 2007)

*toll wir waren afk
*Stirb or die
*Gnome und andere Waffen
*Damage und ein Jäger
*Wurde das jetzt gewertet?


----------



## Omukae (7. November 2007)

Find

Du nicht nehmen Kerze

od

lol der will nen Namen

ganz witzig


----------



## Kopierkarte (7. November 2007)

"dem Kacknoob seine Söhne" ftw


----------



## Durell (7. November 2007)

Under Team nennt sich " Dont touch sonst klatsch " 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gandallin (7. November 2007)

Unserer Namen find ich auch ganz gut.
2vs2 Mauerschützen
3vs3 Du nicht nehmen Bier


----------



## Schlagetot (7. November 2007)

2er: Die Schnullerbacken (halt mit ner Frau)
3er: Crit Happens
5er: Die Arschkrampen


----------



## Eztok von Arygos (7. November 2007)

"Die Hosenscheißer" (nur Gnome) und "Muttis Beste" (3er Team) ^^


----------



## Vénom (7. November 2007)

Mein Favorit war lange:

O M F G ich Zerhack dich! (Mage Shamie xD) 2 on 2

Die 5 lustigen 3 (5 on 5)

NN DDler (3 on 3 bestehend aus 3 Palas xD)


----------



## Thranduilo (7. November 2007)

critt happens

das is mal geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrultyr (7. November 2007)

FEAR DOT COM

hexer und schattenpriester

fand ich lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayria (7. November 2007)

unser 2v2 heisst Skinny Puppies ^^

schurke und jäger


----------



## Kupfer Oder Gold ? (7. November 2007)

"ROFL und LOL" wäre auch cool



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunham (7. November 2007)

Kupfer schrieb:


> "ROFL und LOL" wäre auch cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Belze1 (7. November 2007)

also nen kumpel hatte nen arena team das hieß :

"Focus doch die Eule man!!" 

fand ich auch cool


----------



## Jokkerino (7. November 2007)

Kupfer schrieb:


> "ROFL und LOL" wäre auch cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


muss man den sinn dieses postes verstehen?


----------



## Pyrus (7. November 2007)

2v2 The Glourius two ^^ und 3v3 french kiss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunham (7. November 2007)

Kupfer schrieb:


> "ROFL und LOL" wäre auch cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja der post hat mir immerhin gezeigt, dass man nur 10 smilies auf einmal haben kann...^^
weil als ich das kommentieren wollte undnen smile eingefügt hatte labern die da was von maximalanzhl von smilies erreicht (würd jetzt gern smilie machen geht aber ned^^)


----------



## DaGnom1 (7. November 2007)

<Afk Kaffee trinken>^^ roxx


----------



## Pred@t0r (7. November 2007)

Taure und Blutelfin: "Die schöne und das Biest" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (7. November 2007)

2v2 "The Love You Need"   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nodshar (7. November 2007)

bin bei:
wii make you lose  (nach der geilen nintendo konsole^^)
die pinken elefanten (hey,keine ahnung wiso,hauptsache wertung^^)


----------



## Nûz (7. November 2007)

Dot me if you can  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mendrin (7. November 2007)

Die Teams in denen ich vertreten bin, mit der Paladina sind:
,
Sinnvoll sterben (3vs3)
Noobs und stolz drauf (5vs5)

Bekannte von uns haben 

Fassbier Fanatics


----------



## Windron (7. November 2007)

"FANTA FÜNF"
unser 5v5 name... find den auch immer noch mit am coolsten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Baldoran von Schattenhand (7. November 2007)

bitte ein crit...hieß mal ein team...an andere erinner ich mich gerade auf die schnelle nicht...


----------



## Larnas (7. November 2007)

Weibchen mit Anhang  
*grinst* ist mein 3on3 name von meiner gruppe 

*duck*


----------



## Sérâph!m (7. November 2007)

"ROFL du hast LOL gesagt"

"null abhärtung"


----------



## Holyshit (7. November 2007)

Letztns seh ich einen mit den Namen "Penizpumpe"


----------



## Funnykov (7. November 2007)

4DDs und ein Jäger 

T.T


----------



## Katze (7. November 2007)

gangbangbande o.O xDDD...


----------



## dasGROT (7. November 2007)

DonttouchmyGnom

Bubble Hearthstone xD


selber bissel uncreativ : Dampfkartoffeln, uschis fanboys, girlpower


----------



## Mirli (7. November 2007)

"Your Mom is my Epicmount"

da musste ich schmunzeln


----------



## Taulettchen (8. November 2007)

"Zewa Bash Und Weg"


----------



## Drezy (8. November 2007)

War ma in nem 2er Team, das hieß: "Schoko Milch Duo"
 jetzt heißt mein 2er Team: "The PvP NaP Fighters"
    "Frostschock und du" is auch n geiler name


----------



## Gaflop (8. November 2007)

2on2 = Bitte nicht düngen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
5on5 = zeltet noch am friedhof    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El_Muchacho (8. November 2007)

Harcore Pwnography

Pwny


----------



## Tschazera (8. November 2007)

Attack me and you die
ein 3on3 vom Server Echsenkessel


----------



## Achereto (8. November 2007)

Ich bin ja ganz begeistert von dem Namen "Auf verlorenem Haufen".

Für Hordespieler eignet sich übrigens wunderbar das Wortspiel "Zehn Tauren"


----------



## nyyaR (8. November 2007)

"Mace in ur face"
oder "Chucky & Braut ( so wird mein neues 2on2 heisen rogue-wl) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eisblut83 (8. November 2007)

Duell mit dem Tod ( unser 2vs2 Team )

Ponnyprinzen ( unser 3vs3 Team )

Psycho Arena ( unser 5vs5 Team )


----------



## Fusilier (8. November 2007)

Größe wird überschätzt

Gnomenteam


----------



## Murd (8. November 2007)

<Hier könnte ihre Werbung stehen>


----------



## promo1 (8. November 2007)

Für 5vs5 haben wir: " Palapuffgirls "
Für 2vs2 haben wir: " Palas machen SCHADEN " ^^


----------



## xFraqx (8. November 2007)

"Johann geht Tunnel" von Mug'thol ( Grüße übrigens an alle Mug'tholer ) . Realmpool Schattenbrand.
" Schrumpelhoden INC " von Mug'thol
" exalted with ur mum " von Mug'thol


----------



## Arstiuri (8. November 2007)

ich fände für hexer und priest "fear factory" auch passend


----------



## Ratbusta (8. November 2007)

kill mich und ich log um !  xP


----------



## Gias (8. November 2007)

"tripple penetration"

3er Schurken mit shadowstep...


"we need ur pain"

2shadows 1 holypriest

(haben uns derbst fertig gemacht weil wir nicht wussten wen zuerst angreifen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dannie (8. November 2007)

Ich habe " The foo fighters"
Fande ich geil auch da es die Band gibt ist zwar nicht meine Musik aber die übersetzung is cool.


----------



## Abilalla (8. November 2007)

Die Milch machts

und

Mamas Rockzipfelmonster


----------



## Nird (8. November 2007)

eindeutig: "Dmg und ein Hunter"


----------



## Arido (8. November 2007)

Zwei Schurken "Siehst Du uns?"

oder

3er Team (Zwerg, Gnome und N811) "Bitte nicht hauen"


----------



## Burtonpro (8. November 2007)

Meine Favoriten sind:

MüsliMüsliMjamMjamMjam

Die Zerhackstückelnden Zerhackstückler

Sapped Girls don't say no

MfG ;D


----------



## Blechdosenritter (8. November 2007)

fear for gear  ( hexer )
Der naechste bitte
A Gift for you ( schurken )
es kommt nicht auf die laenge an (Gnome ^^  ka ob das zu lang ist )
sucht schonmal Tempos!  
können wir nicht freunde sein?
lebst du noch oder stirbst du schon?
 2wie pech und schwefel
die troublemaker
4fäuste gegen euch ( 2 fauswaffen schurken ^^ )
mehr fällt mir grad nit ein


----------



## Genomchen (8. November 2007)

Mein Bruder (Shadowpriest) und ich (Warlock) haben unser Team
"UndTschüß"
genannt^^


----------



## Kredden (10. Januar 2008)

hehe meine teams heisen im 2v2 chuck und larry im 3er hatten nen disc und im 5er 20cmbeinullgrad

nur zum lachen ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## `WhiSkeY (10. Januar 2008)

mein altes 2v2 "Ohne uns wärs schöner" und mein 3v3 "per Anhalter in Azeroth"


----------



## Zermeran (10. Januar 2008)

bigTittshighCrits ( 2 weibliche Chars )


----------



## Xodus-Horde (10. Januar 2008)

unser 5on5 team heisst Swingerclub Veklor

...wie sich manche vielleicht schon gedacht haben sind wir auf vek lor ^^


----------



## mgfhaki (10. Januar 2008)

Lol Your Mum is my Epicmount...

ich hab mich gerade zu tode gelacht ders echt ned schlecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hab mal gesehn

boons from netherporn
if we die it's lag
pwn me if u can

naja sind ned so der burner aber fand ich auch ganz amüsant....


----------



## Betrunkener (13. April 2008)

2 guys one cup


----------



## Zoliya (13. April 2008)

The next Uri Nierer

:-D


----------



## Secondsight (13. April 2008)

>>> EterniZe <<<

PvP Nathrezim Guild and Arena Team Name 

Second


----------



## agolbur (13. April 2008)

y does it hurt when i p (why does it hurt when I pee/warum tuts weh wenn ich pinkel)


----------



## EnemyOfGod (13. April 2008)

Alwynn schrieb:


> Vulgar Display Of Power
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


PANTERA FTW!!! ^^


----------



## Trolltreter (13. April 2008)

Dönerladenmesertester


----------



## Raorkon (13. April 2008)

Mama es blutet
hordentlich aufs mowl
anomalie von wasserdichte
inkontinentz for the win


----------



## Itarus (13. April 2008)

*Sheman and Manwoman!*

Das ist mein 2on2 Team.. keine ahnung, ob ich sheman oder manwoman bin! xD


----------



## ravenFlasH (13. April 2008)

"Hi friend"!


----------



## Emgroll (13. April 2008)

Geil war auch Auch bei Kälte 20zentimeter


----------



## ZyloZz (13. April 2008)

Habe mal von einem amerikanischen Team gehört das hieß so:
[In der Art  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,ka ob´s richtig geschrieben ist]

~~
~Whot nouw mathafuka~
~~


----------



## Faraa (13. April 2008)

bin im 5er mal auf ein team das aus 4 leuten bestand gestoßen

es hieß " vier gewinnt "

ja sie waren 4, haben aber leider verloren


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (13. April 2008)

Ich und mein Team nannten uns mal die "Children of Chuck(Norris)"

Das ist ein Name, was?^^


----------



## airace (13. April 2008)

Zermeran schrieb:


> bigTittshighCrits ( 2 weibliche Chars )



der ist nicht schlecht aber was wenn man ne gnomin spielt ???o.O


----------



## Mace (13. April 2008)

"deine Oma war ein Gnom"


----------



## Sienna (13. April 2008)

Arena Team von nem Freun von mir:
2vs2
Leroys Lakeien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merlinia (13. April 2008)

" Aus zwei, mach brei" bei uns auf Azshara^^


----------



## luXz (13. April 2008)

wie wärs mit

"skill nein danke"

"WTF is abhärtung"

"sheep die sau"

"DasNächsteMalNichtMehr"

"war ja wieder klar"


----------



## Stanner (13. April 2008)

EinNupKommtSeltenAllein

Ich und die 4 anderen

Nups aus Überzeugung

fallen mir spontan ein ^^


stanner


----------



## Elchil (13. April 2008)

Bin vor einiger Zeit mal in ein Team eingeladen worden das "Hodenpickel" hieß... war doch sehr amüsant.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten find ich das 5v5 Team "Alle auf den Pala" auch net schlecht.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (13. April 2008)

Fear of the Dark

2 Schattenpriester^^

Btw Ich such noch nen Arena-Teammate auf Destromath horde bracuh nur ein paar Punkte
ich shice auf Wertung^^


----------



## Simplekill (13. April 2008)

Thranduilo schrieb:


> critt happens
> 
> das is mal geil
> 
> ...



so heißt meine gilde xD

der geilste find ich "Unser Mt spielt HDRO" XD


----------



## Noki1990 (13. April 2008)

Life&Death


----------



## Panasori (13. April 2008)

Sienna schrieb:


> Arena Team von nem Freun von mir:
> 2vs2
> Leroys Lakeien
> 
> ...


tja leider schreibt man lakaien mit A  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich hatte ein team das hieß "Eisbein Gymnastik"


----------



## Nuraa (13. April 2008)

Wir bremsen nicht für Gnome

und 

Deine Mutter klaut bei KiK


----------



## Keltrachia (13. April 2008)

Also der ganz klar beste name is " HaRtz FeAr "




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KunQ (13. April 2008)

find den am geilsten:

"Suizid gefährdete Milkakühe"


----------



## Plattfuss (13. April 2008)

also meine favoriten sind:

-Fear gewinnt
-Du nicht nehmen Netherdrache!
-lol gegen feral verloren
-Arbeitsamt Exalted
-Das Schweigen der Lamer


----------



## :+:Mayu:+: (13. April 2008)

oO

a taure stoles my bike


----------



## Hinaya (13. April 2008)

ich hab nen 3on3 Team auf theradras das sich FKK FTW schimpft und der name ist programm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chuck Norris (13. April 2008)

Die Lustlangusten > All  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DalaiLamer (13. April 2008)

so also meine teams:

2er: boons at work
3er: spielt mit Lenkrad (würd ich so gern mal live sehn XD)
5er: SCHLIMM


----------



## Lachmichweg (13. April 2008)

Unser Team heißt:

2 gegen Willi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZidaneCologne (13. April 2008)

<Hut ab der geht gut ab> nettes gilden tag 
<cats dont say meow> arena team


----------



## Juskwe (13. April 2008)

<breit mit Robby Bubble> mein 5on5 : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flapp (13. April 2008)

What the fuck is PvE?


----------



## Alendria (13. April 2008)

Punica Classics


----------



## Harry_ (13. April 2008)

Team mit 2 Schurken "Mama es blutet" xD


----------



## Malondil (13. April 2008)

Mein Favorit:
"Sind sie zu stark..."
wollte ich mal gründen aber war schon vergeben


----------



## malboro (13. April 2008)

also ich finde team cola rum irgendwie geil^^


----------



## Syrics (13. April 2008)

Betrunkener schrieb:


> 2 guys one cup



zu geil xD
ich glaub den benutz ich mit meinem kumpel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

syrics


----------



## Phara (13. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen
Mein 3v3 Team

"We re Chuck NorrisorizOr"


----------



## Baltimus (13. April 2008)

Eisblut83 schrieb:


> Psycho Arena ( unser 5vs5 Team )


Gibt bei uns ein Arena-Team das Psyco Realm heißt^^



Arstiuri schrieb:


> ich fände für hexer und priest "fear factory" auch passend


Das ist ne Band 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sonst hätte ich noch 
Der Jäger und das Priest(musste echt schmunzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Nerf Heldentum(ein Schamane ist im Team!)
Insert Imba Name Here
Dot for the win
Jeder fängt mal klein an

Mfg Balti


----------



## Ilunadin (13. April 2008)

*Kühe haben Tetanus*,*Salas Fingers* (meien 2on2 Teams)
*Tripple Whopper Bacon Cheese* (mein dreier Team) finde ich ganz lustig^^


----------



## jabor (13. April 2008)

mein 2er team heißt "fahrräddel" =)


----------



## Exaizo (13. April 2008)

mien 2er team heist zerschmetterlinge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fluix (13. April 2008)

afk rauchen, if i die it was lag x)


----------



## Arahtor (13. April 2008)

Ich hatte mal eins : Was machen Wir hier eigentlich " oder so ähnlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roblala (13. April 2008)

bananas in pyjamas ...


----------



## Gosi (13. April 2008)

Harry_ schrieb:


> Team mit 2 Schurken "Mama es blutet" xD


Hehe an "Mama es blutet" hab ich auch gedacht.
Dann ist mir ein 2v.2 Team in erinnerung geraten, das "Hat einen Pwnyhof" heißt. Gibt auch die Passende Gilde dazu.
MfG Gosi
PS: schon 2 Wochen ohne WoW...wait for GTA IV inc :O


----------



## Traklar (13. April 2008)

"Schurke und Unwichtig"  von einen Freund


----------



## Mal´kuth (13. April 2008)

gummibärchenbande 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andvari (13. April 2008)

Ein Gildenkollege und ich hatten mal ein Fun-Arena-Team Namens  "Target > Lecken". Hintergrund: Immer schön das "/lecken" Makro gespammt. :> 
Die Gegner haben sich irgendwann durch unseren Speichel aufgelöst...hach...das waren noch Zeiten.


----------



## Talismaniac (13. April 2008)

Katze auf tasta und so  hab ich ma gesehn


----------



## Wankor (13. April 2008)

Die Lustknaben!!!!!


----------



## Mal´kuth (13. April 2008)

Traklar schrieb:


> "Schurke und Unwichtig"  von einen Freund



is ja geil


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (13. April 2008)

"Du hast gelolt jetzt rofl ich dir eine"   is mir grad eingefallen .. ich glaub ich nenn mein arenateam so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .#'WodkaJin' (13. April 2008)

das beste bei uns war "die mit dem blub..."


----------



## Seko! (13. April 2008)

<Kanaken II Society> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuraa (13. April 2008)

<hier haste nen keks> mit magier natürlich


----------



## legnal (13. April 2008)

"LiesBücherKeineTeamNamen"


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. April 2008)

<- Für die Zottelkappe; Schluckt für Gold


----------



## Saerec (13. April 2008)

Pimmelpiraten


----------



## Marthum (13. April 2008)

Do not take Candle!


----------



## KickDing (13. April 2008)

Nasenspray.


----------



## Prinzpi (13. April 2008)

Pwnerrangers


----------



## Lord Nordmann (13. April 2008)

Thrultyr schrieb:


> FEAR DOT COM



Ich hab bei einigen Name schmunzeln müssen, aber FEAR DOT COM ist eindeutig der beste Name!

Gruß
Nord*


----------



## Arkanias (13. April 2008)

Zwei Schurken, "Sapped girls can't say no"
Find ich sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noolly (13. April 2008)

Meine Teams

        <Futt Buckers United>
        <Captain Hook Fist inc>


----------



## duidyou (13. April 2008)

Blubb etc.
ist mein Team 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (13. April 2008)

chuck norris und co.

da bekommen die schieß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lowblade (13. April 2008)

Ritzritz we are Emokids

oder

The Cow and the Noob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder hmmm...

Eins Zwei und Brei 

oder best was ich mal gsehn hab..

ahiofdhsiohgih

xD


----------



## kingkryzon (13. April 2008)

ich sag nur^^

Mhh lecker Gnom = tauren arena team


----------



## Chakkakhan01 (13. April 2008)

Hießen mal "Terrormüllabfuhr"


----------



## Cyrene (13. April 2008)

Mein Arenateam heißt:
"Flinke Wiesel´s" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorpu (13. April 2008)

"Mein Hawii ist Baltrum"

team 2er Baltrumer


----------



## Aplizzier (13. April 2008)

sind jarichtiggiele dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EnCeLiS (13. April 2008)

5on5 glaub ich wars: Die Todesritter von FU

Fand ich lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Blackdiablo1337 (13. April 2008)

also mein 2vs2: nerf hexer plx!!!1111 kkthxbye



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scofield-junior (13. April 2008)

Omukae schrieb:


> lol der will nen Namen
> 
> ganz witzig



genial
lag grad am boden vor lachen


----------



## bagge93 (13. April 2008)

ich hab eins geschenkt bekommen das heißt "Pala heilt mich" ...die ironie: es is kein pala drin =)

die dir mir jez spontan einfallen tu ich euch jez mal nich an auch aufgrund des wusches des threadstarters =)

danke und bye


----------



## Shamozz (13. April 2008)

Mein Arenateam heißt "NooB v. BooN"


was mal ganz cool war,



"boa voll lags"

"ich wars nich"


----------



## Tschazera (13. April 2008)

2on2: MS plus Wirbel pwn you
3on3: WiNnErS oN tOuR


----------



## DaMosha (13. April 2008)

Taure und Melker
Steig ein ich hab süßes


----------



## radio (14. April 2008)

also meine heißen

2v2 siehste nix wa ---> dudu+schurke
3v3 sheepn fear ----> ehemals hexer+mage+shadow
5v5 schluckste oO   (hat sich noch keiner beschwert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


gut find ich aber auch "wir sterben schöner"


----------



## NgP.Brot (14. April 2008)

"Chemical Rage" für ein 2on2 Team aus zwei Chemiestudenten. Ihr seid raus. Danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CRAIK (14. April 2008)

"Arbeitslos un Jogginghos"

Ich hab mich weggehaun, als ich das gelesen hab...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niku (14. April 2008)

Mein Favorit ist und bleibt >>HoTs 'n' DoTs<<


----------



## WestIce (14. April 2008)

rücken an die wand!

2 schurken, geheimtip ;P

oder auch gut:
gefrorene klosteine inc.....eismages sind hier pflicht


----------



## Aeskulan (14. April 2008)

Mein 2v2  Tough Midgets (2 Gnome natuerlich und ein zwerg)


----------



## Postman123 (14. April 2008)

Kampfschwein Rudi Rüssel   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cybørg (14. April 2008)

Kurz und schmerzlos:
<Rezept Sterbehilfe>


----------



## Eyetiger (14. April 2008)

Also ich hab mich bei

<Analgeddon> 

echt weggeschmissen..

Alli Arena Team auf Shattrath, glaube warn 5er =)


----------



## Eisblut83 (14. April 2008)

2on2 Arenateam

<<< Zwergenweitwurf >>>


----------



## Reeth Caldason (14. April 2008)

Warriors of the Tempest


----------



## Thundergod (14. April 2008)

Haben gestern auch eins gegründet Shadow, Hex & Icemage:
Shadowonice ^^


----------



## Ceremone (14. April 2008)

Mit  2 Tauren könnte man ja auch  " Rinderwahnsinn "  In Betracht ziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (14. April 2008)

GuantanamoBayBeatchClub *hust*


----------



## Mike.Mastermind (14. April 2008)

gulschsuppe mit stein x)


----------



## Dudeman (23. Mai 2008)

mein 2er team heisst: Who ran zone ( müsst es mal laut lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

hehe,,und das 2er eines kollegen heisst: Enis und Otze

Gr33z


----------



## deady1818 (23. Mai 2008)

Hordentlich aufs Mowl


----------



## chukkey (23. Mai 2008)

also wir haben unser 2on2 " Revenge of the kiddies" genannt^^


----------



## Octriallach (23. Mai 2008)

lol, mein 2on2 heißt auch Who Ran Zone 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was bei uns noch rumläuft ist "Freaks mit Lenkrad" (2n2 mein ich)
dann lief mal kurz eins mit dem Namen "Fritzls Kellerkinder" rum (5n5), wo aber 'nen GM richtigerweise draufgehauen hat

ansonsten noch mein 3n3: "Wer das liest stirbt" ^^


----------



## Lerai (23. Mai 2008)

Ceremone schrieb:


> Mit  2 Tauren könnte man ja auch  " Rinderwahnsinn "  In Betracht ziehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mein Taurendruide mit einem Taurenkrieger:
"Zwei Kühe machen Mühe"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bma (23. Mai 2008)

fear dot com
wir gut ihr schlecht
du tot jetzt


----------



## Zephryt (23. Mai 2008)

hab mal
"Don't call us Schnitzel"
iwo gelesen, fand ich ganz lustig ^^


----------



## HGVermillion (23. Mai 2008)

Ich und ein Jäger aus meiner Gilde haben ein Team gegründet und haben es

Romanus eunt Domus

genannt, wer weiß woher wir diese Inspiration hatte kanns mir gerne als PM schreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talismaniac (23. Mai 2008)

Katze auf Tasta und so..


----------



## Acho (23. Mai 2008)

Hab auch noch eins

*Ihr kommt hier net rein*


----------



## Monsterwarri (23. Mai 2008)

"Bitte lächeln"
"Like Jesus"


----------



## LeetQotsa (23. Mai 2008)

hearts fear ( der braucht nen bisschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

BikiniBottomBubbleBlowaz


----------



## playa98 (23. Mai 2008)

Also meine Favoriten sind:
"LoL er hat RofL gesagt"
"Ups Afk"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (23. Mai 2008)

"Oops Body Pull!" oder "Priest pullt"
"Unsinkbar II"
"Gnomination"
"Gakgups friendz" (gakgup ist der name vom wichtel des hexenmeisters im team)
"Cant touch this"
"Bombenschutzanzug"


----------



## Ronas (23. Mai 2008)

die 3 lustigen 2


----------



## Itarus (23. Mai 2008)

Sheman and Manwoman (Mein 2on2)
For the Horde (mein 3on3 als alli  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## derderimmerstirbt (23. Mai 2008)

n kumpel spielt in
nerf us if u can

ich hab atm: hauptsache punkte, nicht sehr lustig aber triffts genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann hab ich noch gesehn:

ist allianz versichert
findet barlow geil, ist auch noch ne gilde

grüsse an alle nathrezimer


----------



## Nr.2 (23. Mai 2008)

wie wärs mit sk flaming?


----------



## Kolamar (23. Mai 2008)

Schaf im Wolfspelz


----------



## strikerss (23. Mai 2008)

Our priest Ebayed
5v5 auf Mannoroth ( über 2,4k Wertung im mom glaub ich ^^)


----------



## dragon1 (23. Mai 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> "Johann geht Tunnel" von Mug'thol ( Grüße übrigens an alle Mug'tholer ) . Realmpool Schattenbrand.
> " Schrumpelhoden INC " von Mug'thol
> " exalted with ur mum " von Mug'thol



gruss zurueck
btt
3schurken:siehst du uns oder liegst du schon?
2hexer 1schadpriest:dotler.allstars (anspielung auf battlenet bei wc3 dota.allstars)


----------



## LuciusNoctus (23. Mai 2008)

2vs2: EI-DOTER [wl und Priest]
3vs3: Green-WAR [3 casterDudus]
5vs5: Hau_die_Luci [5icemages jeder heißt : Lûcî, Lùcì, Luci, Lúcí , Lùcí ]

leider haben sich die Teams aus Rl-gründen aufgelöst ^^ war aber immer 
Lustig....

grüße

euer Luci


----------



## Nightwraith (23. Mai 2008)

Littlecool schrieb:


> 10 zentimeter unbuffed


Gott is das GEIL!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
<Die Roflkopter> fand ich auch nich schlecht


----------



## Elitebttler (23. Mai 2008)

Mein Bruder und sein Kumpel hatten mal eins:

"Wir sind große Hamster"

2 Tauren (Dudus), fand ich ganz nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soupcasper (23. Mai 2008)

-Frauen und Kinder zuerst-
-Catch me if you can-
-grz waren alle afk-
-Noobsquad unlimited-
-Pyro flieg und sieg-


----------



## Crystalstorm (23. Mai 2008)

Your Mum is my Epicmount...

thahaha einfach nur geil ich kann einfach nicht aufhören zu lachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber Fear For Gear ist wirklich gut 

cya


----------



## RazZerrR (24. Mai 2008)

ich hatte mal eins das hiße <no name>

gaaanz kreativ... xD


----------



## Da RealKyng (24. Mai 2008)

Also unser 2on2 heißt:
Von der Schippe gimpen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Find ich eigentlich ganz geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutlos (24. Mai 2008)

<Sterben für Epix>

2er Palateam: <Ich hoffe du hast Zeit>


----------



## Flipmode (24. Mai 2008)

WE LOVE TO ENTERTAIN YOU
Oder 2DDS und Hunter


----------



## Janaki (24. Mai 2008)

Mein Bruder und ich haben unser Team "Kommando Flitzpiepe" genannt ^^


----------



## Tvn (24. Mai 2008)

Instabiler Asthmaanfall.


----------



## Malondil (24. Mai 2008)

hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen kann sein dass es schon genannt wurde:
Hartz Fear


----------



## _Ronn_ (24. Mai 2008)

Hartz Fear is auch gut xD


----------



## Bavario (24. Mai 2008)

rennen und brennen ^^


----------



## Realsparrow (24. Mai 2008)

KeinOrcHasen


----------



## Smoleface (24. Mai 2008)

"fixi und popsi"

"paxi und fixi"


sagt das mal 10x leise nacheinander, was kommt raus :-)?


----------



## Shiro Firerage (24. Mai 2008)

Im 3v3 war es bisher ungeschlagen "2 von 3 afk" XD


----------



## Crash_hunter (24. Mai 2008)

Blumenkinder^^


----------



## Soramac (24. Mai 2008)

Smoleface schrieb:


> "fixi und popsi"
> 
> "paxi und fixi"
> sagt das mal 10x leise nacheinander, was kommt raus :-)?



Fick sie und popp sie,

packs sie und fick sie?


----------



## Elito (24. Mai 2008)

"AFK Rauchen"
oder
"Gratz wir waren alle AFK"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xall13 (24. Mai 2008)

Crit Happenz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skulldemon (24. Mai 2008)

Die tanzenden Türrahmen 

und 

FearDotCom


----------



## teddypicker (24. Mai 2008)

More QQ less CC


----------



## Senjir (24. Mai 2008)

vom kumpel und mir 

Legendary Freaks


----------



## JP_1018 (24. Mai 2008)

Dunham schrieb:


> name oke aber leider ist pyro das dümmest was man in arena machen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Arkanmage? No-Casttime + doubledmg? also wenn des dumm is weiß ichs ned bin icemage, und mach mit nem arkanmagier arena (2on2) haben ne 1900 Wertung.... also da hau ich nur nen frostbolt auf Rang 1 vor damit Erdungstotem weg is (falls schami im enemyteam) und dann gibts den pyro von meinem partner drauf, und wenn wir schnell genug sind is der erste innerhalb von 3sek down, da kann keiner gegenheilen...


----------



## Clandaries (24. Mai 2008)

wir heißen "Ups We Did It Again"


----------



## scarii (24. Mai 2008)

mein 2on2 team heißt: lolpatrol
angelehnt an die guten alten dork und loltroll zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so long...teh tuaren!


----------



## narbeleth (24. Mai 2008)

welcher name a geil war

Sucht den Heiler

o.O das team bestand aus nem heal-, vergelter-, procpala xD


----------



## Bene90 (24. Mai 2008)

2v2 Untötelbar

3v3 Undödelbar




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (24. Mai 2008)

dont eat green or jellow gnomes


----------



## Haunter89 (24. Mai 2008)

Mein Team heißt der 
Gnom war Schuld


----------



## Julana (27. Mai 2008)

Unser 2on2 heißt "Arche Maxim" (für jeden One Piece-Fan ein Begriff xD)
Und unser 3on3 heißt "Tödlich mal Drei"^^


----------



## Yuukami (27. Mai 2008)

"besoffen im Klappstuhl" oder Betrunken kp und meine gilde mit gleichem team namen " WEIL PVE ZU SCHWER IST"


----------



## KOgu (27. Mai 2008)

"Damage und Retri" bzw. "Player vs. Opfer"  find ich geil xD


----------



## ragosh (27. Mai 2008)

mad mana corp

hexi und ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gott92 (27. Mai 2008)

Tauren zum Frühstück
Trolle zum Abendbrot
Gretz wir waren AFK

japp die arche maxim toller flieger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squall4k6 (27. Mai 2008)

Mein Team heisst

Komm Fight IN Werne


kommt vorbei gibt immer was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flash Shock (27. Mai 2008)

Mein Team heißt: Critty ending

Ich finds geil ^^


----------



## villain (27. Mai 2008)

ich hab mal was von :

"Our tank plays LOTRO"  

gelesen...  fand ich gut...


----------



## luXz (27. Mai 2008)

"MoonfireSpammerInc" 2dudus vill

und die sachen mit Fear sind immer geil

"Hartz Fear"
"Fear gewinnt"
"Alt F Fear"
"FEAR DOT COM"
"HierwillstNfear" (mir grad eingefallen^^


----------



## RedCroft (27. Mai 2008)

Bruce will es!


----------



## Spineshank (27. Mai 2008)

kA obs die wirklich gibt/gab aber ich hab mal im gildenchannel mitgelesen wie sie über das Team

"My Mace in your Face"

sprachen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CritYou (28. Mai 2008)

Bin in zwei komischen Arena Teams 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_2v2
Roflmao goez PeW PeW
3v3
Bikini Bottom Superheroes_

oder so änlich ...


----------



## Manitu2007 (28. Mai 2008)

Lustiger Arena Team Name?..hmmm,

also Ich finde meinen ganz Witzig "Die Straffen Biberbrüder"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  der ist mir eingefallen als ich durchs TV geschalten habe.


----------



## Omidas (28. Mai 2008)

Hab auch ein Gutes. (Naja bin ja auch selber drin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

5vs5: Ich dachte du heilst


----------



## Qonix (28. Mai 2008)

Ein Kumpel (Shadow) und ich (Hexer) hatten immer viel Spass und dan kam die Idee. Komm wir machen ein 2er Arenatem. Name? Schlussendlich kam dann das raus:

Wir grinsen euch blind


----------



## Leland/Rovnex (28. Mai 2008)

Mein 5er heißt -> Steirische Eichen^^

Jetzt fragt mal wo wir herkommen^^


----------



## Senyi (28. Mai 2008)

Mein 2on2 " The Adders" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimdhoul (28. Mai 2008)

einfach nur Pony Slaystation


----------



## scidi (28. Mai 2008)

unser 2er heisst

"Wir Bängen Dich"


----------



## Gandariel-BH (28. Mai 2008)

2er 

So sehn Loser aus 

imba GmbH

One and a Half man (Mensch Pala und Gnom Hexer XD)

3er

Alle drei zusamm


----------



## Dunham (6. Juni 2008)

JP_1018 schrieb:


> Arkanmage? No-Casttime + doubledmg? also wenn des dumm is weiß ichs ned bin icemage, und mach mit nem arkanmagier arena (2on2) haben ne 1900 Wertung.... also da hau ich nur nen frostbolt auf Rang 1 vor damit Erdungstotem weg is (falls schami im enemyteam) und dann gibts den pyro von meinem partner drauf, und wenn wir schnell genug sind is der erste innerhalb von 3sek down, da kann keiner gegenheilen...


also 1: eislanze, nicht frobo.
2: uiui. ein instant pyro macht ja auch so viel dmg... ne shattercombo, oder auch schon ne eislanze macht mehr dmg.

"und wenn wir schnell genug seid."
wen oder was wollt ihr bitteschön umbursten wenn man nen arkanmage dabei hat.? der bekommt den instant und den feuerschlag durch (was nicht sehr viel dmg bedeutet, da man sowieso nie crittet). das wars. danach lässt ihn niemand mehr aber auch nur einen cast amchen und er ist so gut wien 1hit.
bei feuermages ist das etwas anders, wegen den heißen sohlen aber auch nur mit gewissen combos (außerdem macht feuermage mehr (instant)dmg als nen instantmage.)


also als mage gilt (bei den meisten combos): Eismage > Feuermage >>> instantmage.


----------



## 2boon4you (6. Juni 2008)

leecherverein 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Böngchen (6. Juni 2008)

lol der hat rofl gesagt

Enis rackete für page one

find ich witzig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belty (6. Juni 2008)

Ok also mein Arena Team heißt "Thralls Elite", finde das ist ein super Name aber das Beste was ich mal gesehen habe war "Fat Kidz lag im Rl" das ist der Hammer :-)


----------



## Tan (6. Juni 2008)

Ich, du und mein WinFury

irgendwann mal gesehn, aber schon lang her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sp@rtan (6. Juni 2008)

Die Team
Der Team
Alpenverein inc
Kellerkinder GmbH
owned by ebaychars


----------



## Keller03 (6. Juni 2008)

Wir waren mal 4. für nen 3on3 team^^


----------



## FruchTZwercH (6. Juni 2008)

ka ob das jetz hier schon war, hab nich alles gelesen

fantastic four an gnome  (5on5)

^^


----------



## Cr3s (6. Juni 2008)

Mace to your Face


----------



## Damatar (6. Juni 2008)

Ich hab ein das heist die hordifanten


----------



## Mace (6. Juni 2008)

Kacknoob Company


----------



## TG west (6. Juni 2008)

fett und faul aufs Maul (mwin 3on3 mit 2 ud schurken un ich bin tauren dudu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Firefox88 (6. Juni 2008)

Mein Team heißt <Bambis Mutter Stirbt>3on3


----------



## xXFixelXx (6. Juni 2008)

"DND Leechers @ Work" find ich geil xD


----------



## Lucky1991 (6. Juni 2008)

Dunham schrieb:


> name oke aber leider ist pyro das dümmest was man in arena machen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Schon mal was von 3-min Mage gehört?
Der kann alle 3 min sein pyro als Spontanzauber raus ballern


Wegen Arenateam...

Mortäl Strike
und
Critical Fusion Deluxe


----------



## staran (6. Juni 2008)

Fat Girls can't Fly


----------



## staran (6. Juni 2008)

oder 
Heal war doch durch


----------



## Bakarr901 (6. Juni 2008)

AMaceinyourFace

*gg*


----------



## Nais (6. Juni 2008)

Auf Aman'thul gibts noch ein Team mit dem Namen <the shaved beavers>  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taoru (6. Juni 2008)

Priester und Jäger 2er-Team: "No Heal meets no Skill" oder "Crouching Tiger Hidden Roy"

"WTF ist Abhärtung"
"Ringelpietz mit Anfassen"
"Peter und Enis"
"Meerjungfraumann und BlauArschbube"
"Muschiflo und Scher"
"Ziegenpeter Alarm"
"Powerpaul und Minifutzi"
"Your mother is my Mount"
usw.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG, Taoru


----------



## Dameon (6. Juni 2008)

Oh ein Schaf!?
2on2 Krieger und die die halt sheppen können(hab grad ne Blockade.Magier sinds,oder?)


----------



## Muahdib (6. Juni 2008)

SINN LOS


----------



## Moltor (6. Juni 2008)

Dont call it Schnitzel^^


----------



## Spy123 (6. Juni 2008)

Pwny Hof


----------



## Mavvy (6. Juni 2008)

die gewinner der herzen find ich toll...
realm ambossar^^


----------



## Castro (6. Juni 2008)

"Widepower" oder "AFK , Wayne ruft an"


----------



## Mavvy (6. Juni 2008)

oda die megacoole "bordsteinkantengang" xD


----------



## Tr0ll3 (6. Juni 2008)

antanken lassen


----------



## Dedak (6. Juni 2008)

mein 2vs2 team heisst FlowerPower 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pøgø (6. Juni 2008)

Platthaun Gang


----------



## Klonmaster (6. Juni 2008)

Also für mich sind die besten Namen:

Gesichtsgretsche <2vs2>

und

Kopfquetsche  <2vs2>


^^


----------



## Noiree (6. Juni 2008)

spiele auf'nem englischen Realm...

2vs2 ganz banal <Bockwürstchen> wir haben da mit scheiß Equip angefangen und das passte zum Gildennamen <Krauts>
5vs5 <wtf is a Huanzon>

geiler Gildenname war auch <Steroide Störenfriede> auf Frostmourne


----------



## Sylàjana (6. Juni 2008)

<We loz cuz Teyo sux> 2on2 mit nem Rogue namens Teyo :>

<Death Girls cant say no>

<FearEck> 2on2 Warlock | Priest

<Hat nen Pwnyhof> Meine Twinkgilde auf Malganis

Aber das mit Abstand lustigste war ein Hunter gegen den ich in der Arena kömpfen musste, dessen Pet <Hodenkrebs> hieß und im Combatlog:
<Hodenkrebs trifft euch kritisch.... > stand



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1337Stalker (6. Juni 2008)

<Unser MT spielt HDRO>


----------



## Fröggi1 (6. Juni 2008)

<Nach dem Kill looten> find ich au nicht schlecht.^^
Team mit dudu <HAHA wir haben Battelrezz>


----------



## gasparoo (6. Juni 2008)

Gestörtenclub Ev


----------



## Haggelo (6. Juni 2008)

Hab mal ihrgentwo gesehen :

Gnomes R us 

Denke mal von ...toys 'R' us...  xD


----------



## Jeryhn (6. Juni 2008)

2v2 "Muh!" Taurenkrieger und ein Druiheiler
DotDotTot 3vs3 hexer,shadow,feraldruide


----------



## Slow0110 (6. Juni 2008)

Ich find meins toll (nach einer wahren Begebenheit):

<Wipe beim Chessevent>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noiree (6. Juni 2008)

<Hordehappen> twinkgilde


----------



## Karoline07 (6. Juni 2008)

Ohne Wipe, ohne Mich              

Pwnyhof

realmpool sux






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slow0110 (6. Juni 2008)

Karoline07 schrieb:


> realmpool sux
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Is bei Sturmangriff auf den ersten 5 plätzen^^


----------



## EviLKeX (6. Juni 2008)

Pred@t0r schrieb:


> Taure und Blutelfin: "Die schöne und das Biest"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



also der reihenfolge nach wäre der Taure (was mich sehr freut da ich selber nen taure spiele) die schöne und der/die blutelfe das biest ;D

awa joke ich habs auch so kapiert ^^

*edit: achja Hordentlich aufs Maul


----------



## Razhin (6. Juni 2008)

Mal gegen ein ally team gespielt das  
 NortWestWind  
hies XD im TS gings lustig danach umher


----------



## Pacmaniacer (2. Februar 2009)

Kumpel mit seinem DK und Ich mit meinem Feral haben auch eins

Out of Mana




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefge (2. Februar 2009)

shieldslam pwnage :X


----------



## woggly4 (2. Februar 2009)

Nimm Ihn in den Mund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rofldiepofl (2. Februar 2009)

pew pew lasergunz hab ich auf Teldrassil glaub ich mal gesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATomicMaster (2. Februar 2009)

"Bisschen Noobs Bashen"

"Only Plays PVE"

"Noobs On Tour"


----------



## Kannto (3. Februar 2009)

"Deine Mudda is meine Daily-q" rulez!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
"Du nicht nehmen Rating"
ach diese kobolde bringen einen auf die schönsten ideen^^


----------



## Nightwraith (3. Februar 2009)

<Pony Slaystation>



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Klassiker...


----------



## Kamar (3. Februar 2009)

<Your Mom is my Mount>

so heist 2on2 team von nem Gildie^^


----------



## Ravenjin (3. Februar 2009)

Your mom is my daily 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monkeyrama (3. Februar 2009)

HAUDRAUFDERZAPPELTNOCH




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Devil4u (3. Februar 2009)

Tja... für Horde einfach immer noch Top:

Gnomeo Must Die


----------



## Elidias (3. Februar 2009)

> *edit: achja Hordentlich aufs Maul



Ist auch ein Gildenname, genau wie "CSI Ogrimmar"
"Team Blau" find ich auch irgendwie cool


----------



## zadros (3. Februar 2009)

"Schmerz ist relativ"

3er Team bestehend aus 1 resto dudu 1 heilpala 1 heiligpriester ...


----------



## Ladrion (3. Februar 2009)

Aus BC zeiten : BuRnInG KuHsHaDe^^


----------



## Senyi (3. Februar 2009)

TagTeamUndDieBombeTickt xD is des Team von mir und meinem partner


----------



## Redtim (3. Februar 2009)

"ich hab schluckauf" und "ich hab schluckauf reloaded"

is meins XDDDD


----------



## Smóky-DOTD (3. Februar 2009)

ich bin jetzt nicht der typische arena kämpfer aber mit meienr gilde hatte nwir dann auch mal  ein 5er  und das geilste team was mir dort begegnet ist waren 5 jäger mit dem teamnamen "Sportschützen Shattrath"

der geilste name finde ich  und auch noch passend^^


----------



## Coolrambo (3. Februar 2009)

Renn oder Brenn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und 

You got Pwnd dont Cry


----------



## imbalol (3. Februar 2009)

"WipeDieWipe"


----------



## Ragipopagi (3. Februar 2009)

"Arbeiter und Parasit"

2er mit HeilPala und Schurke


----------



## Xtremchen (3. Februar 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Geil...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dazu passt Fear Factory  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain Kitsu (3. Februar 2009)

*frust* ihr seid alle sooo viel kreativer wenns um Team-Namensfindung geht...

mein erstes Arenateam hiess "Telefonbuch" -.-


----------



## Thandy (3. Februar 2009)

2vs2 ==> Unter eins fuffzig´
3vs3 ==> Nochma uffs Fressbrett

coole sachen bei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bma (3. Februar 2009)

achja immer wieder diese Threads indem der TE wissen was der: Witzigste/Komischste/Seltsamste/Humorvollste/Dümmste/Schlauste/Geilste...  und und und ist   -_-  langsam nervts auch wenn der Thread schon n jahr alt is


btw.  Fear Dot Com  (Hexer, Priest, DK)


----------



## Technocrat (3. Februar 2009)

Tauren 5er Team: Cowboys


----------



## Alion (3. Februar 2009)

AFFEN TÜRME hab ich mal gesehen.

Ist ein Anagramm auf FÜNFER TEAM. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zomgolololadin (3. Februar 2009)

Ratbusta schrieb:


> kill mich und ich log um !  xP




so hieß meine Twink-Gilde auf Nefarian oO


----------



## QcK (3. Februar 2009)

Wir hießen immer im 3er Team

"Die Beiden Drei"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Lag daran, dass wir nen Schurken, nen Dudu und nen Vergelter hatten :X da der Vergelter damals eh keinen dmg gemacht hat, hießen wir halt "Die Beiden Drei" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assor (5. Februar 2009)

5er Coordinated Zerg
2er Stellungswechsel
3er a wild rogmonkey appears *Pokemon*
2er We r Godzilla u r Japan
2er Lagen (lecken) mit System
2er  I have candy get in van 
2er fat kidz r hard to cc
2er ritz ritz tritz we r emo kidz
2er sapped girls dont say no


----------



## rocktboyy (5. Februar 2009)

die 3 doofen fünf  heißen wir


----------



## Aran_rexxar_druid (5. Februar 2009)

VANISH CYCLONE GG I KNOW 
<3^^


----------



## LordCabales (5. Februar 2009)

2.v2.  zeroskill
3.v.3. Kantholz ins Gsicht


----------



## Sarex (5. Februar 2009)

Gias schrieb:


> "tripple penetration"
> 
> 3er Schurken mit shadowstep...
> 
> ...





also ich wär aufn schurken gegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


meins: GANKSTARS PARADISE


----------



## Shelong (5. Februar 2009)

2vs2:

LOL!!!DAS WAREN AUCH ZWEI!


----------



## FonKeY (5. Februar 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Geil...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




wie geil....


ich kenn noch 3.2.1.meins


----------



## Vincious (5. Februar 2009)

ah-ef-kah-mohd=win

(AFK mode = win)


----------



## Smeal (5. Februar 2009)

Ich hab 2on2 Team mit RL-Kumpel mit dem Namen : TakaTukaLandPiraten     das geilste ever! ^^


Mfg Smeal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khorrn-Taerar (5. Februar 2009)

also ich find gut:

Die 3 Beiden
Ohne BB is nix mit Titan  (dazu am besten ein pet mit namen Olli Kahn!)
Hut ab, wir gehn gut ab!


----------



## Magisto (5. Februar 2009)

Mein 2on2 heisst "man war das knapp" und mein 3on3 heisst "zomfg ololol crit" ^^


----------



## blindhai (5. Februar 2009)

Whoranzone (laut vorlesen dann sollte es klingeln)


----------



## r0chel (5. Februar 2009)

ganz klar:
"Your Mom is a Daylie" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ANubiZzz (5. Februar 2009)

unser 5n5 Team

"Fünf gegen Willy"

Oo XD


----------



## Vahel (5. Februar 2009)

Hrmpf..
Also der Team Name meines Hordlers ist im Moment ie HOrDENKOBOLDE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sonst traf ich auf einen nette letztens : "War mir ne Pizza holen"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja..schon nett was ihr so alles habt
cya


----------



## nagato (5. Februar 2009)

dünnschiss war bsiher der beste name


----------



## xXVolcomXx (5. Februar 2009)

Plüschtauren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blah (5. Februar 2009)

Finde die Namen alle ziemlich niveaulos, unlustig, ermüdend, whatever.

Stehe nur auf RP Namen, die auch zur Lore passen von Warcraft.


----------



## Alchiemist (5. Februar 2009)

Paxi Lexi Fixi


Wers nicht versteht, weil er denkt es sei Latein sollte es mal laut vorlesen.
ACHTUNG: Bei Eltern in der nähe könnts peinlich werden =)


----------



## Curentix (5. Februar 2009)

Güllentrupp GmbH


----------



## turalya (5. Februar 2009)

Curentix schrieb:


> Güllentrupp GmbH



LOL ich lieg xD

der Rest war ja etwas niveaulos


----------



## Yangsoon (5. Februar 2009)

Leck meinen PvPenis und Pownyhof^^


----------



## Snoxy (5. Februar 2009)

Helden vom Erdbeerfeld mwaha Mithrilorden (dudu+ich ^^)


----------



## Yoranox (5. Februar 2009)

Mein Team heißt im 2-2 So Far,So Good,So What? und im 3-3 War Sucks Let's Party 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ach und der ehemalige 3-3 name hatte einfach style: Death Whispers A Lullaby


----------



## Vincent V. (5. Februar 2009)

ich find:

- wtfnameneedepix
- asdawddscan't move 
übel geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yangsoon (5. Februar 2009)

krampfadern inc


----------



## Grüner Schami (5. Februar 2009)

Jetzt kommt das Highlight dieses Beitrag!!!!!!


< Allys klauen bei Aldi>

EPIC


----------



## Taurinolin (5. Februar 2009)

Meine damaligen Teams :

2v2: FingerimPoLeckerUndSo

3v3:Oma im Rollstuhlfahrer (oder so ähnlich)

5v5:Gangbang im Altenheim


----------



## Cera2 (5. Februar 2009)

Mimimi-United (mein altes 2 vs 2)
Mimimi-United Part 2 (mein altes 3 vs 3)


Aber geil ist auch: Wegrennen slash lol


----------



## Grüner Schami (5. Februar 2009)

Taurinolin schrieb:


> 5v5:Gangbang im Altenheim



i lol´d


----------



## Yangsoon (5. Februar 2009)

gnome ham den längsten^^


----------



## Chirogue (5. Februar 2009)

Hartz Fear


----------



## M1ghtymage (5. Februar 2009)

blindhai schrieb:


> Whoranzone (laut vorlesen dann sollte es klingeln)



LOL. Hab erst 'ne Minute gegrübelt. Dann bin ich deinem Ratschlag gefolgt und habs laut vorgelesen - hat geklingelt xD


----------



## turalya (5. Februar 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> LOL. Hab erst 'ne Minute gegrübelt. Dann bin ich deinem Ratschlag gefolgt und habs laut vorgelesen - hat geklingelt xD


ES KLINGELT NICHT AAAH!!! xD

ich les es vor aber nix mann

vl zuviel Kaffee hmmm *zum denken kaffee nachschenk*


----------



## Gorgamir (6. Februar 2009)

Gnome´s stole my bike


----------



## mister.G (6. Februar 2009)

"sry war oom"

find ich sehr witziig^^


----------



## Maniaxx (6. Februar 2009)

Blah schrieb:


> Finde die Namen alle ziemlich niveaulos, unlustig, ermüdend, whatever.
> 
> Stehe nur auf RP Namen, die auch zur Lore passen von Warcraft.



Weil alles andere ist dir auch zu conformistisch oder ?

Ich find namen die "Klassiker" sind wie 

"Pony slaystation"

"Gnomes stole my Bike"

"CSI Irgendwas"

"Irgendwas Gmbh" 

Total ausgelutscht 

Als Season 1/2/3 Spieler und Merciless Gladi lernt man viele teamnamen kennen 

und bei weitem der beste name ist 

FatKidzarehardtokidnap


----------



## _-JIN-_ (6. Februar 2009)

"Krebsmenschen" fand ich ganz cool


----------



## Araquast (6. Februar 2009)

GNOME STOLE MY WHEELCYCLE
und 
GIB DEM AFFEN ZUCKER


----------



## Dranay (6. Februar 2009)

Ich find ganz lustig:

Sick Puppies
BamLolBam
DeepThroat


----------



## Mardoo (6. Februar 2009)

schwft 'round the corner!


----------



## alex93 (6. Februar 2009)

"You got gnomed"
"Ritz Ritz we are emo kidz"
"Mein unsichtbarer Freund"
"FFS i missclicked my class"

den letzten find ich am geilsten :'DD


----------



## GerriG (6. Februar 2009)

Lieber Fett als Hässlich :>

Aber wie grade schon gesagt der Arena Name 

FatKidzarehardtokidnap  (Kenne nur Fat Boyz are hard to kidnap)
oder Zapd Girls cant say No 

Find beide ziemlich cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (6. Februar 2009)

Hmm, 1. ihr wiederholt hier alle namen immer und die sind alle total lahm.
Alle irgendwas mit chuck norris, kiddy sachen von leuten die grad mal 14-16 sind oder spongebob witzte oder andere zahl im namen als im team oder was mit noob oder afk oder schw..länge oder dieser scheiss, denkt euch wenigstens eigenes aus, mehr gibs nich scheinbar.
Ich hoffe mal nicht das alle arena namen so unkreativ sind


----------



## Brisk7373 (6. Februar 2009)

BRDigung ^^


----------



## Anburak-G (6. Februar 2009)

"Die 4 lustigen 5"

War noch der beste Name, der mir in meiner kurzen PvP Zeit begegnet ist^^


----------



## Valleres (6. Februar 2009)

Krampfadergeschwader




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Octopus (6. Februar 2009)

"Blackrock Bouncers"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blooddrainer (6. Februar 2009)

Wir heissen als 2on2 team : 

< We slay Gobbos >

 mit admiralstitel  , versteht sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Æxodus (6. Februar 2009)

<Auf zum Atem> Folge von den Simpsons wo Rainier Wolfcastle Radioactive Man spielen sollte. xD

<Banana goes Bahama>

<Gnomenzuchtverein>


----------



## Lulapi (6. Februar 2009)

Mein Arenateam mit nem 2ten Jäger. >NoobHunter GmBH<


----------



## Toraka' (6. Februar 2009)

<SILENCE! I kill you> naja 2 dks samt ihrem silence
<Eeextra Liife...Kaching> Schamyx3 o.o Totemwald plus reinkarnation... das war heftig.
<Don't Touch me> Hexer 2 Pallys 2 Priests...entweder Fear oder der schmeisst schon wieder Bubble an...mensch


----------



## BonK2000 (6. Februar 2009)

3er Team:

Baumschmuser


----------



## Taurôn_Durotan (16. Februar 2009)

Hab mir grad eins erstellt...

"Cow mir einen" 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich spiel ich nen Taure, damit es auch passt


----------



## Larmina (16. Februar 2009)

Taurôn_Durotan schrieb:


> Hab mir grad eins erstellt...
> 
> "Cow mir einen"
> 
> ...


Leichenschänder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merlock (16. Februar 2009)

wildecker herzbuben (3vs3)
big und mac (2vs2)


----------



## smutje (16. Februar 2009)

"Two and a half pet" & "Zunge weg ich furze" -- ich fands lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Einar (16. Februar 2009)

3er-Team: "Sechs Fäuste für Thrall"


----------



## Morgjäger (16. Juni 2009)

Zwar noch aus Bc-Zeiten,aber immer noch gut:
"GOGO POWER RNGERS" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## J_0_T (16. Juni 2009)

Kenn jetzt nur "Roasted Beans"

War en schurke und en Dudu


----------



## Panaku (16. Juni 2009)

fünf gegen willy


----------



## Nikoxus (16. Juni 2009)

Das Rosa-rote Gankmobil
oder
Just luck,no skill


----------



## Haszor (16. Juni 2009)

Dunham schrieb:


> was ich auch mal geil fand wäre: totemwald und ich mach dich kalt (schami und schurke^^)



Der Name ist viel zu lang - Der passt nicht^^


----------



## Arosk (16. Juni 2009)

<Zwei waren AFK>
<Horde klaut by KIK>


----------



## Lemax474 (16. Juni 2009)

dreimal lenkrad ^^ 
oder 
|Bumza on Tour|


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (16. Juni 2009)

Noobs of Azeroth 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ~Kanye~ (16. Juni 2009)

auf meinem Server gibt es folgende Teams  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

- "Öy du kummst hier net rein"

- "Ich Grüße meine Oma & Opa"

- "Ich putze hier nur.."

- "Hilfe die Gnome sind los" 


Mfg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (16. Juni 2009)

finde den Namen nice, is von meinem realm:
Are you Baguette?

und unser team:
DONT TOUCH SONST KLATSCH

3on3:
die zwei heftigen drei


----------



## Noxal (16. Juni 2009)

Ist mir gerade eingefallen :

<We push ur Rating>


----------



## Shaguar93 (16. Juni 2009)

Ich kenne:

"Ur Mom is my Daily Quest"

" 4 Rogues and a Rogue "

" zomfg l2p "




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (16. Juni 2009)

"DU NICHT HABEN DOSENÖFFNER!"
Die sind, glaub ich, Pala und Dk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ps: @Shaguar93, Trivium und Dimmu Borgir, guter Musikgeschmak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## p0nder (16. Juni 2009)

"blessed by god"

"mehr spass zu dritt"

"resign save time"


----------



## Tobstar93 (16. Juni 2009)

Nicht so originell aber cool (warn wohl irgenwelche religiösen fanatiker^^):
"FSM Flying Spaghetti Monster" , "Pastafaris of Azeroth" ,  "Hunter`s Invisible Pink Unicorn" ach und noch "What would a Pirat do"

bezieht sich alles auf Fun/Quatschreligionen siehe -->http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unsichtbares_rosafarbenes_Einhorn und http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fliegendes_Spagettimonster


----------



## Fr3ak3r (16. Juni 2009)

Brisk7373 schrieb:


> BRDigung ^^



lol, geiles wortspiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vadesh (16. Juni 2009)

Ich hat mal nen Arenateam aus 3 Schamanen das hieß "Frogga"


----------



## DLo (16. Juni 2009)

Ich bin in Zu Zweit Allein.

Find cih acuh nen witzigen Namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argatho (16. Juni 2009)

Meine ewige nummer 1 ist und bleibt  "Der Heal war doch durch!"


----------



## Nano4Life (16. Juni 2009)

DLo schrieb:


> Ich bin in Zu Zweit Allein.




Einfach nur vom Album "zu zweit alleine" von Marsimoto abgeguckt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schokoboy (16. Juni 2009)

pwnyslaystation


----------



## Shaguar93 (16. Juni 2009)

ololololo

Oder nen 3er Team voll mit Retris, was dann heißen soll: " Mamas Lieblinge " 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 2boon4you (16. Juni 2009)

It still works lol 

Pala + DK :>


----------



## xaoxmax (16. Juni 2009)

"Rest in Pieces" hab ich letztens gesehen
fand ich ganz lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheStormrider (16. Juni 2009)

Pew Pew Laserbarrage fand ich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der echte Khronos (16. Juni 2009)

Mein Arenateam heißt:
Clever und Smart
Ich bin ein Moonkin und clever und ein Freund ist Jäger und ist dadurch smart ^^.

Dann gabs noch ein Arenateam, welches die Antwort auf alle Fragen im Universum hatte.
Das hieß 42


----------



## Rexo (16. Juni 2009)

_Meine arena Team namen sind
Puda rosa ranch
und 
Urknall_


----------



## addyy09 (16. Juni 2009)

Priest und hexer:
"LAUF, auch wenn du nicht willst"


----------



## wildrazor09 (16. Juni 2009)

lässt dir ne chance


----------



## XerroX (16. Juni 2009)

mein heißt "BierzeltbeiSturmAufbauer"


----------



## Error2000 (16. Juni 2009)

Cool fand ich

"Wir hätten was gedroppt!"

oder

"2 zum Preis von 1"


----------



## Scub4 (16. Juni 2009)

Mein Arenateam zu BC-Zeiten:
(als ich mit nem Kumpel die s4 handschuhe haben wollte, obwohl keiner von uns pvpler war)

Dancing for S four

ham dann immer nur getanzt in den Kämpfen^^


----------



## Taknator (16. Juni 2009)

damage und ein hunter


----------



## Xamthys (16. Juni 2009)

Diabolische Schokihasen


----------



## Error2000 (16. Juni 2009)

Scub4 schrieb:


> Mein Arenateam zu BC-Zeiten:
> (als ich mit nem Kumpel die s4 handschuhe haben wollte, obwohl keiner von uns pvpler war)
> 
> Dancing for S four
> ...




Und habt ihr euer S4 bekommen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (16. Juni 2009)

Kollege von mir hatte mal 2 Stück die ich richtig geil fand xD

1. Heartz Fear
2 Made in Bangladesh XDD


----------



## Exeliron (16. Juni 2009)

hab mal in einem team gespielt und wir haben uns "Schwingschleifer" genannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg, exe


----------



## TheBetrayerIllidan (16. Juni 2009)

"Anregen in der Hose " heißt mein momentanes


----------



## 2boon4you (16. Juni 2009)

aja mein RMP --> "Now this is Lame"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordeman187 (16. Juni 2009)

Stormwind United 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaktasderHunter^^ (16. Juni 2009)

Ich persönlich hab in dem Team "Râktas der Nap" gespielt...wär aber besser Râktas mit nem anderen auch exestiern Mate im Namen zu tauschen
 xD

Ein geiler Name auf unserem Server im Arena Team is (find ich persönlich) Kettenblitz NOT

Ein name den ich und ein Kumpel machen wollten (weil 2 tauren) Cow-Me-hame-ha oder "2Kühe und kein Bauer" haben aber die Chars dann doch stehen lassen D:


----------



## wuschel21 (16. Juni 2009)

Unseres heißt

RankingARganking


----------



## Bacctus (16. Juni 2009)

wir sind "Die Mokkigen" ^^


----------



## Holywandrenner (16. Juni 2009)

mein 2er heißt "lol verklickt" da das das war was bei unseren looses in der alten Saison am meisten passiert war


----------



## Chozo (16. Juni 2009)

hmm haben 
"Stop breathing my air" und
"wadddassww GUYS I CANT MOVE"

:O


----------



## puremorgi (16. Juni 2009)

yair really did your girl srsly




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assor (16. Juni 2009)

JFK failed at LOS
fat kids r hard to cc
sapped girls cant say no


----------



## Serpen (24. Juni 2009)

Ich hab mal eins gesehen das hieß HatDenHannibalL.Skill


Hannibal L. ist Hannibal Lecter


----------



## Fett/Clonck (24. Juni 2009)

Naga stole my Bike xDD


----------



## dragon1 (24. Juni 2009)

einfachMittenInDieFresseRein


----------



## Elda (24. Juni 2009)

OMG ICECREAMTRUCK BRB


----------



## SicVenom (24. Juni 2009)

Final Resistance


----------



## St0rmstrike (24. Juni 2009)

<Schlüpft nicht weil kalt dort>


----------



## Müllermilch (24. Juni 2009)

Kückenhans' Elite.


----------



## derderimmerstirbt (24. Juni 2009)

jfk failed at dallas


----------



## Ricardo34 (24. Juni 2009)

Gab mal ein arena team das nannte sich fritzelskellerkinder. wurden dann aber glaub ich gebannt. zurecht wie ich finde.


----------



## Öbelix1 (24. Juni 2009)

fat kids easy to kite


----------



## Darkgaara (24. Juni 2009)

ich fand immer gut: "du nicht nehmen Kerze"

so geil, muss immer wieder lachen,wenn ich das lese 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweika (24. Juni 2009)

<No skill but Luck> 3v3 zu bc auf eredar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<TheReturnOfHypnoToad>
<AllHailToHypnoToad>


----------



## Öbelix1 (24. Juni 2009)

aR eM Pie


----------



## skyline930 (24. Juni 2009)

Bei 2 Ambush-Rogues im Team fände ich den Namen "ImBusch" ganz witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Wortspiel haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Öbelix1 (24. Juni 2009)

lul we crit


----------



## WeRkO (24. Juni 2009)

Doppelpriest und dreifachpriest. In beiden Teams kommt aktuell ein priester vor


----------



## Cøred (24. Juni 2009)

<Kentucky schreit Ficken>


----------



## Veeenom~ (24. Juni 2009)

"WE ARR FROM IRAQ BOMB QQ"


----------



## Ighov (24. Juni 2009)

sapped cows can't say moo


----------



## Topfkopf (24. Juni 2009)

Der Hunter wars!!!1einself
WELCOME CÄPTN CAPS!!


----------



## DenniBoy16 (24. Juni 2009)

der tod kommt euch holen

find ich persönlich ziemlich cool (mein team^^)
bin zur zeit allerdings solo da ich n idioten dabei hatte xD


----------



## Naldina (24. Juni 2009)

Hatte mal nen 2er "One Night in Haris"


----------



## Tabby (24. Juni 2009)

Jesus was Soulestoned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (24. Juni 2009)

Also an dieser Stelle der schönste Name, von meinem 2Mann Team


Gegründet von mir Giselbert und meinem Gildleader Ghostworld

''Giselworld'' mit einer Bilanz von 0:45 Siegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Pveler und nicht mal das gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fre_k (24. Juni 2009)

Haben uns mal n Namen für unser eigenes Team ausgedacht. Sind aber wohl etwas zu lang.

die Schönen uns das Beast     (diszi-schurke is unsere kombo ^^)
Barbie und der Nussknacker   (auch hier diszi- schurke ^^)


----------



## shinyshadow (24. Juni 2009)

Mein 2on2 Team heisst xD


----------



## Krobe (24. Juni 2009)

"SSkaliert" (wurde vom GM verboten, Grund dürfte klar sein)

"Ja öhm nein"

letztens bei einem Englischen Team habe ich folgenden Namen gelesen: "All Germans are like Adolf"

"kjhgztrlolversteckteswortfhfk"

"Dont dispell my hots"

"Bin ich da schon drin"

"Wars das schon"

"Gestern lief es besser"

"Skill ist wenn luck zur Gewohnheit wird"

sowie

"ein anderes mal vllt"


----------



## TheStormrider (24. Juni 2009)

Krobe schrieb:


> letztens bei einem Englischen Team habe ich folgenden Namen gelesen: "All Germans are like Adolf"




Öhhm, ja! Da hatte wer ne Ahnung. Kann man ja gleich anfangen mit: Der Papst will Jerusalem erobern. Die Araber sind Terroristen. usw.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (25. Juni 2009)

"Frostschooooock" (3 schamis)

mein tolles team heißt "imba kacknoobs" (und genauso spielen wir auch - pvp-hasser und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## no.n@me (25. Juni 2009)

jäger im 2o2:

RATATATATATATA

(bin jäger mit oly pala)

*wink alariya @ tirion*


----------



## Leviathan666 (25. Juni 2009)

Meine absoluten Favoriten sind:

*"KellerkindeR"*

*"PWN means WIN"*

und

*"Dreiloch Lampen"*

Ich schwöre euch, der letzte Name hat noch jeden Gegner verwirrt. xD


----------



## MadRedCap (25. Juni 2009)

'Smile when you got pwnd'
'Insanes at work'
'Vokuhila steht uns'
'Gladiator yes we can'
'2 wrongs dont make a right'
'Jäger lässt sich ziehen' (3er Team, Hunter, Holy-Paladin, Diszipriest)
'Blessed pair of rogues' (2x Schurke und Priester)
'rofl du hast lol gesagt'
'Moar meets miow'
'Rage against the Coke Machine'
'We pee in Moonwells'
'Psycobitches'

und so weiter....

edit wirft grad den Kracher noch hinterher:
'I show ya ma pokemans'


----------



## Bummrar (25. Juni 2009)

"giev epixx lol"!


----------



## Rayman77 (25. Juni 2009)

<currywurst mit fritten>  2on2 
<pommes rotweiß>        3on3 =D


----------



## Maine- (25. Juni 2009)

mein 2er heißt

aquamarinenkäfer 

hat irgendjemand mal im ts gerufen als wir aq40 gegangen sind^^



dann kenn ich 2 palas mit dem team 

kein skill aber bubble


----------



## BasiGorgo (25. Juni 2009)

zu bc zeiten waren wir 2 rogues...
unser team hieß damals "rabenhold exalted" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



atm mitm dk in den "pöbelpiraten" mit 2 kollegen^^


----------



## Caramba3008 (25. Juni 2009)

Unser 2 on 2 Team heisst <zieht Gesichtsaggro> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Juni 2009)

Naja ich hab mal eins gesehn das

"s gladschd glei" hieß" :>


----------



## super toast mann (25. Juni 2009)

5 Kilo Hack!


----------



## Freebs (25. Juni 2009)

Ein altes 2vs2 Team von mir und einem weiteren Pala:

"Bubbletrouble"


----------



## Reallity (25. Juni 2009)

FAQ YOU


----------



## Noxifera (25. Juni 2009)

Atomkraft Nein Nein


----------



## Silentotter (25. Juni 2009)

Also wir sind "drei Bengel auf charly"


----------



## Kawock (25. Juni 2009)

Haben vorgestern Teams in der Gilde gegründet. 
2er: Söldner Yseras
3er: Yseras Söldner

Bisschen Lahm, aber ich mag es, erinnert mich ein wenig an die Judäische Volksfront und Volksfront von Judäa


----------



## Sir Wagi (25. Juni 2009)

Gnom, Draenei, Draenei ... Wir nannten uns "*4 Hufe für ein Gnomelujah*"
_(Na ? Na ? ^^ Anspieleung auf einen Film mit Bud Spencer und Terence Hill *lol*)_



Silentotter schrieb:


> Also wir sind "drei Bengel auf charly"


LOL ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathcrusher-Aegwynn (25. Juni 2009)

Hört mal wer da Bäsht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schon wieder ein Lose

Die Pussy Ranger

den ersten finde ich am geilsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zerre (25. Juni 2009)

mein 2v2 heißt wohnmobil inc ^^ ich find den name einfach  nur geil ( schurke.Dizi) ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Juni 2009)

"Die Milch machts"

"Bedienebene 2"

"Ebay Chars"

"unBuffed"

"VölligPlatt"

"Zapped Moos cant ... Wait?"

"4 Jahre nicht ausm Haus"

"Ulduar clear and green/blue"

"Ringelpietz mit Anfassen"

"Peter und Enis"

"Meerjungfraumann und BlauArschbube"

"Ziegenpeter Alarm"

"Nekrophil"

"ist PDF-File"

"Die Handetasche musse lebendig sein" (leider ises zu lang :<)

"Bambrothers" (von nem Pornolabel)

"Ups we critted again"

"sk flaming"

"2 WLs stehst du noch oder rennst du schon" (so schön aber zu lang -.-)

"Die Rudolfs"

"Teppenhausfußballspieler"

"Ins Gsicht"

"Afd Goschn ghaud"

"wir droppen doch gar nix"

"Arbeitslos un Jogginghos"


----------



## m1chel (25. Juni 2009)

<JFK was flagged PvP>

das zu toppen ist unmöglich ; D


----------



## Part v. Durotan (25. Juni 2009)

schnell von hinten genommen


----------



## Gromít (25. Juni 2009)

Ich hab mein 2v2  "Cow mir einen" genannt.


----------



## szensemann (25. Juni 2009)

5er Rogue Team --> 4 Rogues and a Rogue

bestehend aus 4 Untoten Rogues und einem Blutelf Rogue


----------



## Noxifera (25. Juni 2009)

eins zwei drei VORBEI


Häb di am Gilet


Wenn der Kuchen spricht


Lame und stolz drauf


----------



## badasshairstlye (25. Juni 2009)

"30 cm unbuffed" war glaub ich so ziemlich das beste^^


----------



## Topfdeckel (25. Juni 2009)

" Die Portsteinschwalben "

2 vs 2


----------



## joshi16 (25. Juni 2009)

<Blau und schlau>

bei 2 Draenei Magiern


----------



## Manitu2007 (25. Juni 2009)

ich fand mein Team damals cool

"Die straffen Bieberbrüder" einfach köstlich..
ach ja wer die nicht kennt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (25. Juni 2009)

Mein Kumpel spielt im 3 vs.3 Im Team 2 Menschen und 1 Gnom.

Teamname "Two and a half men" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (25. Juni 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Mein Kumpel spielt im 3 vs.3 Im Team 2 Menschen und 1 Gnom.
> 
> Teamname "Two and a half men"
> 
> ...


Das is ma wirklich genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yagilrallae (25. Juni 2009)

Unser 5er: Schnuersenkelverknoter
Unser 2er: PvE Noobs
Unser 3er: chaos ersetzt planung

sonst ganz nette Ideen:
Ich und die 4 anderen
i scream like a little girl 
debattierclub
zewa bash und weg
ich und die 4 andern
Capture the Flag
Haumich & Anhang
Happy Hippos
We run away
shit, where is the starting
Ham mal Raidfrei
"Little Princess"
"Wo sind sie alle hin?"
"Wo ist hier der Boss?"
"Illidian Inc."
"Abrisskugeln"
- Zuchtschweine
- Bist Du Loken?
- Illi van Killy
- Im Kreis Renner
- Mausklicker!
- Testpersonen
- Abhärtung is für Luschen
- Burn Baby Burn
- Ohh, ein Elefant
- kann man hier Daily machen?
- gebt bittö auf
- Fuer Mama
- Ja wir ham kein Skill
- Loose aber Spass dabei
- Koennt Ihr apportieren?
- Hol das Stoeckchen
- Oha, schon so spaet
- Was ist Arena?
- Wir reppen nie - nackt ftw
- Die 5 lustigen 3 (hatten wir glaub zu BC auch)
- Du nicht nehmen Bier
- ROFL er hat lol gesagt
- Afk Kaffee trinken
- Iehk, wer hat beitreten geklickt
- 4DDs und ein Hexer
- Zewa Bash Und Weg
- exalted with ur mum
- kill mich und ich log um
- Mamas Rockzipfelmonster
- Sapped Girls don't say no
- können wir nicht Freunde sein
- skill nein danke
- Ich und die 4 anderen
- Faceroller


----------



## 666Anubis666 (25. Juni 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Mein Kumpel spielt im 3 vs.3 Im Team 2 Menschen und 1 Gnom.
> 
> Teamname "Two and a half men"
> 
> ...


Ich lach mich weg der ist GENIAL xD


----------



## Thaldor (25. Juni 2009)

Bei uns gibtsn 2on2-Team das heißt "Der Heal war doch durch". Besteht aus 2mal der gleichen Klasse, ihr dürft raten welche es ist...
Und es gab noch eins "Alte Ef Fear".


----------



## Nebola (25. Juni 2009)

Noch einpaar gute....

-Nerf Mouseclicker
-Only me can judge god (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
-Not now MOM Im in Arena
-fat random Arena players
-Tastatur out Lenkrad in
-rmp meets pala wl
-da kam Land mit
-we faceroll you
-Freizeit Owner
-zyklop goes to augearzt


----------



## Kroshi (25. Juni 2009)

"ZOMPFT OLOLOLOL"
"Waschbärbauch INC"


----------



## Freak696 (25. Juni 2009)

Also ich find geil:
Pony Slaystaion
und
Rosa Parks stole my seat



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BoggyPete (25. Juni 2009)

Zwei Bubbles ein Gnom

Bedarf keiner Erklärung denke ich ma^^


----------



## Axas-Kyoshi (25. Juni 2009)

HOTel bANAL esSEX


----------



## Fox82 (25. Juni 2009)

Octriallach schrieb:


> "Fritzls Kellerkinder"



Ich hab mich weggeschmissen grad...is böse aber gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Horsa (25. Juni 2009)

unsre teams heißen Sry warn AFK und Zart mit Bart


----------



## Ifrit8820 (25. Juni 2009)

Zurzeit bin ich in
2on2 look behind you ( Pala Rogue )
3on3 jeses de chris kummt ( das bin ich der rogue )

zu BC Zeiten mal mit 2 Rogues  Stun Dmg Vanish & out
oder nach Patch 3.1 weil wir enttäscht warn  give back our macestun ( Und ja ich will den Streitkolben Stun wieder haben)


Was auch geil war wart ab bis ich nüchtern bin
Gnome zwischen den Zehen ( warn 2 Tauren )
Styleneed auf die Schultern ( n kumpel von mir war damals so scharf auf die schultern )
Funkmaus und batterie leer ( Is mir wirklich mal passiert xD )


----------



## Zoonyx (25. Juni 2009)

Also vertreten bin in ich:

Die Zwei Lustigen Drei

Sie haben sich verwählt

You got RickRolled

was ich schon gesehen habe auf meinem realmpool und server ist

Harcore Pwnography

I swear she was 18

No Skill, just Gear

Dmg und ein Hunter bzw. Pala

MfG


----------



## Shaddarim (25. Juni 2009)

Don´t call it CRIT´zel


----------



## Cerwyn (25. Juni 2009)

Photoshopped 
      oder
Simpsons did it 

^^


----------



## bruskass (25. Juni 2009)

"Afk oma waschen"

"Wer godsilla ur japan"

"wsad fuck we can´t move"

"we onanieren on ya mom"


----------



## BlenD (25. Juni 2009)

Hier die Szene!

Du kommsd in die Schergrad Arena und siehst niemanden!

gut Stehst auf der Brücke und wartest bis Auge spawnt oder sie angreifen.

*Normal denkt man sich bei nem 1,4k Rating* Rogue-Drood,2x Rogue oder so....

Plötzlich...2 Mages + 2x Abbilder (6 Mobs)+2x Ele= 10 Mobs!

Fasd mal instand down! Und der Teamname war....

HAHAHAHHAHAHAHA



Omfg war das krass^^


----------



## Sprite13 (25. Juni 2009)

"Pyroball flieg und Sieg"
"Anregen in die Hose"
"Damage und ein Hunter"
"Johann geht Tunnel"
"Gratz waren alle afk"
"Horde klaut bei KIK"
"der Heal war doch durch"
"Antanken lassen"
"unser MT spielt HdRO"


----------



## BlenD (25. Juni 2009)

BTW Auf unsrem Server:


Hordnungsamt Orgrimmar

Käptin Iglos Bande

1 2 3 Du bist´s

*Eistee* EENNDDDGEIL


----------



## Whisky/Apolo (25. Juni 2009)

Plumsklo Production hies mal eins aus meiner Ex Gilde


----------



## GigaDaniel (30. Juni 2009)

Ich habe auch noch welche:

1. OmG
2. WtF
3. BÄÄÄM
4. Die Judäische Volksfront 
5. Die Milch machts!
6. Damage und ein Jäger
7. Stirb or die
8. Wurde das jetzt gewertet?
9. Your mum is my Epicmount
10. Crit Happenz
11. Silence! We kill you!
12. Aus zwei, mach brei!
13. Ebay Chars FTW
14. 2 Tote das sind wir
15. Klein,Fett-> Ich bin ein Zwerg


Paar gabs hier schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich fand sie echt witzig!

MFG Draithor [Kil'Jaeden]


----------



## Hellscream - Riocht (30. Juni 2009)

Sprite13 schrieb:


> "Pyroball flieg und Sieg"
> "Anregen in die Hose"
> "Damage und ein Hunter"
> "Johann geht Tunnel"
> ...



schön aus ner buffed ausgabe kopiert ;P

Schön find ich
Pwnyhof
isst pwncakes

Ich muss mir mal eins machen, und das darf als schwabe natürlich nur so heissen:
Spätzleforce 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## Emanuel333 (3. September 2009)

Noxifera schrieb:


> Atomkraft Nein Nein



O mann, ich hab grad so geroflt >.< lese hier schon alle posts bis zu deinem mit ernster Miene durch (Manche fand ich lustig, aber richtig lachen musste ich nicht). Aber als ich deinen gelesen hab, hab ichr ichtig losgeprustet. Fand das auch schon damals als ich es in dem Video Superbrain gesehen habe voll lustig ;-)


----------



## yves1993 (3. September 2009)

NO SKILL JUST ja ok doch

Von allen ''NO SKILL JUST'' teams ist das das beste find ich...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur Zeit auch aktuelles 5er Team, 4 Rogues und ein Duduhealer...

FoK you! , JA die waren alle auf FoK gespecced...-.-''


----------



## Wayne der 4. (3. September 2009)

2on2 (Tauren) Rinderwahn


----------



## Super PePe (3. September 2009)

"Goethes Faust"


----------



## xx-elf (3. September 2009)

"Pushed with raider"


----------



## Pickpocket (3. September 2009)

"Hartz Fünf Beta Tester" ist auch geil ^^
oder "Hartz Bier" oder andere Abwandlungen von HartzIV *gg*


----------



## Maginimma (3. September 2009)

weichreitende stöße
alizee fanclub
Luckers Only


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (3. September 2009)

No Skill, just Epix


----------



## Rainaar (3. September 2009)

Sterbehilfe e.V.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matress (5. September 2009)

< KAAAARL > mein 2on2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


< das tötet Leute > mein 3on3 XD
< oh das wusst ich nicht > mein 5on5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wers nich checkt -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72TTHZui4_s


----------



## Shaguar93 (5. September 2009)

Oder mein Team " Anti Hip Hop Alliance ".

Von manchen Spielern gerne gesehen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








MfG


----------



## ricci (5. September 2009)

hihi.. unser 2on2 Team.. das warn noch Zeiten zu bc XD

"Pala ohne Schild" ;D 

(3v3) 

Barlow hatte den Firstkill 

xD 


mfg der ditt


----------



## Archpriest (5. September 2009)

Hab nicht alles gelesen, daher hoffe ich mal, die waren noch nicht dabei:

Mein ehemaliger 3v3 name: "YourMotherIsMyEpicMoun" -> ja, fürs T am ende hats nich mehr gereicht^^

oder auch sehr sehr geil: "Sry, crit happens"^^


----------



## meelt (5. September 2009)

<Kampfkekse der Todes> ftw!


----------



## PalaBubble (5. September 2009)

"Plan B sheep den Druiden" find ich net schlecht^^


----------



## Kersyl (5. September 2009)

Pommes Rot weiß mein 3on3 name^^


----------



## Fensterchef (5. September 2009)

Wowtubbies^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (5. September 2009)

Also bei mir wars, in einem 2erteam aus Mensch schurke und Dreaneidame "Klingentanz im Morgenrot", und gildies fanden es ganz cool


----------



## Vicell (5. September 2009)

"Spielt mit Lenkrad"
Heisst meins x)
Mein 3on3 heisst : "Mein Name" und die 2Bobs
5on5 hiess : "Mein Name" and friends 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Casp (5. September 2009)

Wenn ich mich an dieser Stelle einmal selbst loben dürfte, so finde ich den Namen
"Dual Pet Hunter"
für die Combo Hunter+Druid (Moonkin) äußert kreativ =P


----------



## Screen (5. September 2009)

"Gleich seht ihr aus wie Dresden '45"
der name ist aber glaube ich zulange


----------



## Panaku (5. September 2009)

Pony Slaystation


----------



## Pun (5. September 2009)

ich fand den geil : pala und 2 adds inc


----------



## Bahlti (5. September 2009)

"Omfg i critted in my pants" all time fav 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dsnyder (5. September 2009)

CSI Sturmwind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lightsaver (5. September 2009)

Mein Team -
 Kanalratten aus Dalaran

Oder immer wieder gerne - 
 Dark lords of pwnage 

Top Favorit -
 Ihr Drei gegen Wir Vier


----------



## Estren (5. September 2009)

Fear gewinnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sturmi (5. September 2009)

Sapped Cows can't say Moo


----------



## Draelion (5. September 2009)

war mal in dem Team Driced
bestehend aus den mitgliedern Draelion und Iced ^^


----------



## Viruzzzz (5. September 2009)

mein altes team "two chars one cup"


----------



## Bloodsaber (5. September 2009)

Littlecool schrieb:


> O M F G Ich Zerhack Dich
> 
> 
> 10 zentimeter unbuffed
> ...


 
 Meins heißt "Zwanzig cm Unbuffed" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DenniBoy16 (5. September 2009)

mein altes team:    der tod kommt euch holen^^


----------



## brunschi (5. September 2009)

Mein Team : Die Amateure 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plastiksoldat (5. September 2009)

"Your mum is my epic mount" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sundarkness (5. September 2009)

Noobs INC


----------



## RouV3n (5. September 2009)

"seen your mum at redtube"


----------



## Kleinkind01 (5. September 2009)

Auf unserem Realmpool heißt ein 2v2 Team Rapwnzel undPeterpwn


----------



## Max* (5. September 2009)

hm..
<Beep Beep I am a jeep> find ich ganz toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Invisible619 (5. September 2009)

Nesquik Duo für ein 2v2-Team


----------



## Valomir (5. September 2009)

"Two and a half Men" für ein Team aus zwei Menschen und einem Gnom


----------



## SELÇUK (5. September 2009)

euer team ist schon das coolste wenn es "team rocket" heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Vardor- (5. September 2009)

Die zerhackstückelden Zerhackstückler


----------



## Maxugon (5. September 2009)

"PUPS AND FURZ"


----------



## the Whitewolf (5. September 2009)

meins: Netherblades

nen einfall für nen 3on3 : Drei Dumme ein Gedanke


----------



## EisblockError (5. September 2009)

Bloodsaber schrieb:


> Meins heißt "Zwanzig cm Unbuffed"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja für nen Gnomenteam...


----------



## SeelenGeist (5. September 2009)

Schon oft gepostet, aber immer wieder geil:
Die Drei lustigen Vier

P.s: Die anderen sind aber auch epic, so zum lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Big-bang (5. September 2009)

meins heist null abhärtung^^


----------



## Oslec (5. September 2009)

Hab irgendwo mal gelesen: "Crit me Baby, one more time" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ráana (5. September 2009)

Schlüpfer Schnüffler


----------



## Voo16 (5. September 2009)

Voo und co.


und 


Arbeitslos und jogginhos (mit absicht ohne e )

und

20 cm unbuffed (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Arlox93 (5. September 2009)

"Gank me if you can"
oder 
"Der Tod von Unten" (nur Gnome) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (5. September 2009)

"LoL, der hat Rofl gesagt" find ich witzig xDD


----------



## Oggaman (5. September 2009)

Ich hab eben "You was born in Youporn" gesehn xD

Aber der allergeilste ist immer noch die Analratten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rirrindor (5. September 2009)

was auch schön ist,ist das Team Pandapower, welches immer auf Bären eingeritten kommt^^


----------



## Eisblôck (5. September 2009)

Also unser 2v2 heisst 'Ogerz'


----------



## Tyrome (5. September 2009)

U HVE FVE SECS TO LIVE

oder

Scoth and Waffles




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patrick/Samin (6. September 2009)

LoL mein 3v3 heißt " Stirb Opfer Stirb" 
und mein 2v2 "Aua das hat gschmerzt " 

nja ich find müssen ja nich immer coole namen sein. und daher das pvp eh spaß macht gehören auch lustige namen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

grüße


----------



## Rhon von Cöos (6. September 2009)

Charname
<and two stelthed rogues>

Is zwar Gilde aber wär auch ein netter 3 vs.3 Name


----------



## Kief (6. September 2009)

Wie die alten Threads wieder raus gesucht werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Die Hits sind Crits" :S


----------



## firehawk14 (6. September 2009)

Wildecker Herzbuben


----------



## worksuckslifetoo (6. September 2009)

Aus tichondrius gabs mal
"tschackbrackpenisinsgnack" warn sogar über 2k xD


----------



## Hotgoblin (6. September 2009)

Anfang BC war ich in einem team das hieß "Magermilchkakou" 3vs3


----------



## Raminator (6. September 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Naja für nen Gnomenteam...


meine heißt einmeter unbuffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blackfanic (norgannon) (6. September 2009)

Die Nippelzwicker!


----------



## Syrras (6. September 2009)

Steve has a boat IRL...


----------



## sevendays5 (6. September 2009)

bin mal gegen 2 schurken angetreten. beide undead, die weibliche hieß gemein und der männi gemeiner das team hieß gemeiner als gemein


----------



## Ziroban (6. September 2009)

Komaflanke 

deine Mom ist unser mount


----------



## Urbulgrokash (6. September 2009)

Gabs "DEATH BY SNUSNU" schon? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bierpimp! (6. September 2009)

mein 2v2 heisst A nal G fistet ^^ bisher auchnoch nich  gesehen sowas ^^


----------



## Maltharo (6. September 2009)

Focusfire auf die Eier
ROFLCOPTER UND BAUM
ROFLCOPTER AIRFORCE
No Skill But Luck
Exalted witth ur mom
Sapped Cow Cant Say Moo
qwetuhqgusadg Faceroll (so in der Art)
Lol SSechs Waffen (Anfang S6 so das 3er genannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Ele regelt das
KLATSCHE ODER WAS LAN
ATZENMUSIK RULEZ
Pala DK ist NICHT OP

ach da gabs viele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hatte auch mal als gegner "Wurschtsalat" & Gulaschsuppn" oder so ähnlich man hab ich gelacht

Geil war auch: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw bevor ihr mich flamed oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Schwert hatte Scharfrichter drauf! Aber nur aus Style 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Normalerweise S3 Axt bzw. die Stangenwaffe aus BT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LOOK AT THE PETNAME! <3


----------



## Hotgoblin (6. September 2009)

Maltharo schrieb:


> Focusfire auf die Eier



haha ich kireg mich nichtemhr *Rofl xDDD


----------



## Maltharo (6. September 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> haha ich kireg mich nichtemhr *Rofl xDDD


Ohja, so gings mir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dabei fällt mir ein" irgendwas mit fisten" fand ich auch lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yannick-fcs (6. September 2009)

Opa knackt junges Gemüse


----------



## Browniex (6. September 2009)

yannick-fcs schrieb:


> Opa knackt junges Gemüse


xD


----------



## justindejong (6. September 2009)

healdudu & hexer -> "hots n dots"

zum spass haben wir mal 5er gemacht, das team hieß "bum zack in die fresse", das fand ich irgendwie ganz lustig, vorallem weil die einzigen die "bum zack" eins in die fresse gekriegt haben wir waren....


----------



## Metafari (6. September 2009)

mein team trägt den glorreichen namen "Wurschtwasser" 

leider im mom auf eis gelegt ^^


----------



## Anburak-G (6. September 2009)

justindejong schrieb:


> vorallem weil die einzigen die "bum zack" eins in die fresse gekriegt haben wir waren....



Humor ist wenn man trotzdem lachte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (6. September 2009)

The Icestone has melted

Ich hab mich verbogen als ich das gelesen hab xD


----------



## Kiryo (6. September 2009)

bei uns gabs maln team das hieß "HORDEntlich auf die Fresse"


----------



## Kasska (6. September 2009)

Gestern gesehen... "Ritz ritz we are Emo kidz" ^^

*Mfg:Kâsska* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tolly23 (6. September 2009)

Enchanter Schami + Schurke : Hello Critty  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (6. September 2009)

Menschen Krieger, Mensch Magier und Gnom Schurke = Two and a half Men


----------



## The Paladin (6. September 2009)

Gab es einmal auf Malorne

Ohne mein Happy Meal geh ich nicht

Die Lachenden Emos

Es gab nur 4 ecken zum Weinen
(4 Blutelfen und ein Untoter)


----------



## maggot66 (6. September 2009)

Geil sind auch:

2 Boys 1 Cup

Im Klo brennt Licht


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. September 2009)

Maltharo schrieb:


> Focusfire auf die Eier



ich brech ab wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Arosk schrieb:


> The Icestone has melted
> 
> Ich hab mich verbogen als ich das gelesen hab xD



wie geil xDDDDDD


----------



## Arkanus_10 (6. September 2009)

hab gegen ein 2er team gewonnen und die hiessen GZ hatten lags ^^xD


----------



## Holguin (6. September 2009)

suizidpanda mit messer hab ich mal gesehn fands ganz lustig^^


----------



## Tendo (6. September 2009)

omg  Da es kein Geheimniss ist, dass Arena was für Trolle und eigentlich der Größte Mist in WoW ist wundert mich hier gar nix mehr. Diese Namensgebungen, die ein Großteil auch noch lustig und witzig finden, spiegelt doch sehr den begrenzten IQ der Arena-Spieler wieder.


----------



## IlFantastico (6. September 2009)

Jetzt boscht's


----------



## Curumir (6. September 2009)

Mit Dolch und Ast

unser Baum + Schurke


----------



## Eisblôck (6. September 2009)

Maltharo schrieb:


> Focusfire auf die Eier
> ROFLCOPTER UND BAUM
> ROFLCOPTER AIRFORCE
> No Skill But Luck
> ...




Ogm der druide hatte in 15 Spielen auf 1700 gemacht... Steht ja: Diese saison
Das ist doch nicht möglich


----------



## Eisblôck (6. September 2009)

justindejong schrieb:


> vorallem weil die einzigen die "bum zack" eins in die fresse gekriegt haben wir waren....



xD


----------



## Rußler (6. September 2009)

meins heißt " Hundekampf mit Glurak "


----------



## Casp (6. September 2009)

Tendo schrieb:


> omg  Da es kein Geheimniss ist, dass Arena was für Trolle und eigentlich der Größte Mist in WoW ist wundert mich hier gar nix mehr. Diese Namensgebungen, die ein Großteil auch noch lustig und witzig finden, spiegelt doch sehr den begrenzten IQ der Arena-Spieler wieder.



Zwar muss ich dir zum Teil mit den Namensgebungen rechtgeben, aber alles andere ist schwachsinnig. Zu verurteilst den angeblich begrenzten IQ der Arena-Spieler, begehst aber gleichzeitig die Dummheit, alles zu verallgemeinern. Bloß weil dir persönlich die Arena nicht liegt musst du diese nicht gleich verteufeln, mitsamt der Spieler. 

Übrigens solltest du mal korrekturlesen, wenn du schon so schlau ankommen willst.


----------



## Pusillin (6. September 2009)

Bei Arena-Teams finde ich sinnlose Namen am lustigsten,
wie: "Gehen eh gleich reppen"
oder: "Johann geht Tunnel"


----------



## Nekramcruun (6. September 2009)

sehr gut fand ich den namen: bud spencer in tarrens mill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Devin007 (6. September 2009)

Hartz FEAR


----------



## abc666 (6. September 2009)

Tendo schrieb:


> omg Da es kein Geheimniss ist, dass Arena was für Trolle und eigentlich der Größte Mist in WoW ist wundert mich hier gar nix mehr. Diese Namensgebungen, die ein Großteil auch noch lustig und witzig finden, spiegelt doch sehr den begrenzten IQ der Arena-Spieler wieder.



Ach so...heißt also wenn man witzig ist das man aucxh zu gleich dumm ist ?

Na dann.


----------



## Schokoboy (6. September 2009)

Rest in (many) pieces
War Afkacken


----------



## Pusillin (6. September 2009)

Eisblôck schrieb:


> Ogm der druide hatte in 15 Spielen auf 1700 gemacht... Steht ja: Diese saison
> Das ist doch nicht möglich


Du hast Recht, mit 15 Siegen von 0 auf 1700 zu kommen ist unmöglich...
Aber: Wenn du ein Team neu käufst, startet es bei 1500...
Er müsste nun für jedes Spiel durchschnittlich c.a. 12,5 Punkte bekommen haben
(die Niederlage einberechnet) was durchaus möglich und logisch klingt.


----------



## abe15 (6. September 2009)

Mein Favourit: => Gratz waren beide Afk


----------



## Rethos (6. September 2009)

a little bit Cheese? 

altes 2on2 Team von mir dual Hexer... Angeblich letzte season ja soo schlecht  , konnten aber eigentlich ganz gut rocken.

Alternative:

ChaosKlosett


----------



## abe15 (6. September 2009)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> Menschen Krieger, Mensch Magier und Gnom Schurke = Two and a half Men



RofL ich kann net mehr xDDDD


----------



## Anusanna (6. September 2009)

Hier fand ich bisher 

"Wir schlucken für Gold"
"Analgeddon"
"Arbeitslos un Jogginghos!

am besten!

Meine bisherigen Teams:
"Colt-Seavers-Team"
"Ihr seid besser!"
"Flauschangriff"


----------



## phipush1 (6. September 2009)

Klaus Bärbel Pökerpo


----------



## NickSilver (6. September 2009)

Für 2 Magier:
"Muggel"


----------



## jimplol (6. September 2009)

auf meinem alten server wa ma nen team das nannte sich "AFKliebemachen" konnt nimmer wo ich das gelesen hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (6. September 2009)

Letzte Saison meins:
"Wir können ja eh nichts"

Hatten nicht viel gespielt also 
Siege-Verlust
  20  -  34 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetsu (6. September 2009)

"Ein 1337-er (LEEt-er , für die die`s nicht wissen) Vollmilch"

Ein fast-NonplusUltra in Sachen Dauer die ich auf dem Boden lag vor lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. Waren 2 Tauren.


----------



## Shaguar93 (6. September 2009)

Bloodsaber schrieb:


> Meins heißt "Zwanzig cm Unbuffed"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jedes zweite Team heißt jetzt schon so. ^^



DenniBoy16 schrieb:


> mein altes team:    der tod kommt euch holen^^


Sehr einfallsreich...




Tendo schrieb:


> omg  Da es kein Geheimniss ist, dass Arena was für Trolle und eigentlich der Größte Mist in WoW ist wundert mich hier gar nix mehr. Diese Namensgebungen, die ein Großteil auch noch lustig und witzig finden, spiegelt doch sehr den begrenzten IQ der Arena-Spieler wieder.


Komisch. Warum sagen sowas meist genau die Leute, die in der Arena überhaupt nichts gebacken kriegen?




B2T: "Focusfire auf die Eier" fand ich bis jetzt am besten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maltharo (6. September 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> Du hast Recht, mit 15 Siegen von 0 auf 1700 zu kommen ist unmöglich...
> Aber: Wenn du ein Team neu käufst, startet es bei 1500...
> Er müsste nun für jedes Spiel durchschnittlich c.a. 12,5 Punkte bekommen haben
> (die Niederlage einberechnet) was durchaus möglich und logisch klingt.



Wenn man sich mein Gear anschaut und den Helm des Druiden im Bild, erkennt man das es S4 Zeiten waren.
Zu S4 Zeiten startete man mit 1500 und man bekam für ein Sieg glaub ich 12-18 Punkte.
Wenn man jetzt bisschen rechnet kommt man auf 168-252 Rating+.
Jetzt noch sagen wir 14 Punkte abziehen für das verlorene Spiel und es kann immernoch hinkommen.
Aber ich fands einfach geil das sie GENAU 1700 haben bei dem namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## coolcasis (6. September 2009)

die namen der teams meiner chars heißen die antignome und atomfuss(aus atompriester und fussgang)


----------



## Spoonar (6. September 2009)

Kotwort Braun!

v_v


----------



## Hamadin (6. September 2009)

"Dein Vater und mein Sohn"......so unkreativ wirst du wenne sinnlos ein Arenateam machst welches du heute hochzocken wills.......

lg
hamadin


----------



## Tweika (4. Februar 2010)

Lord schrieb:


> Ich hab bei einigen Name schmunzeln müssen, aber FEAR DOT COM ist eindeutig der beste Name!




Ich find <Die Hottendotten> Für Dudu wl immer noch geiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crazykodo (4. Februar 2010)

Die 2 lustigen Drei


----------



## koolt (4. Februar 2010)

Al Fakher!
Edit: oder Monstercocks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (4. Februar 2010)

Crushing Crew




natürlich 2 Tauren mit Streitkolben, der eine Warri der andere Heiligpally. Ob der Waffen und Teamzusammensetzung ergibt sich die geniale Doppelbedeutung.... Wenn die beiden auftraten, wußen wir, das wir schon verloren hatten   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cpt.Spaulding (4. Februar 2010)

tolly23 schrieb:


> Enchanter Schami + Schurke : Hello Critty
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




...ja die berüchtigten verzaubererschamis... wer kein englisch kann, sollte es lassen


----------



## TheDoggy (4. Februar 2010)

Tauren können noch keine Pallys sein? o_O

@Topic: Eingebaumt!
Logischerweise mit Baum im Team. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lazy1986 (4. Februar 2010)

PlsDieThxBye 
hab ich irgendwann ma gesehn^^


----------



## Khard (4. Februar 2010)

unser team früher auf Ysera : PvPenis, Your MuM Is My Mount.. waren schon kranke ideen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nasten Inastâte (4. Februar 2010)

Ich find "AFK Kaffeetrinken" gut^^


----------



## timinatorxx (4. Februar 2010)

Totstellen für Fortgeschrittende [ Advanced Feign Death ]


----------



## aggromaus (4. Februar 2010)

ALso mein Arena-Team heißt

"Zwei Spastenam rasten" xD


----------



## Sentenced-Dalvengyr (4. Februar 2010)

"Hier könnte ihre Werbung stehen"


----------



## Gronk (4. Februar 2010)

Unser 3er Team zu BC Zeiten <Bitte nicht looten>


----------



## Sergej Sch. (4. Februar 2010)

Belze1 schrieb:


> also nen kumpel hatte nen arena team das hieß :
> 
> "Focus doch die Eule man!!"
> 
> fand ich auch cool





Das finde ich geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sergej Sch. (4. Februar 2010)

Auf meinen Alten Server his eine Gruppe <Nackt vor dem Computer> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spliffmaster (4. Februar 2010)

Two and a half man 

Bestehend aus 2 menschen und 1 Gnom ^^


----------



## CyberTwin (4. Februar 2010)

< Was is mit de Kohlen >

Beste name ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naldina (4. Februar 2010)

kein zweier heißt "One Night in Haris" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DiemoX (4. Februar 2010)

Ich hab teams gekannt die 

Hoorenzoone

und 

Schnupper Gras Bösewicht 

Heißen =)


----------



## Kongo Otto (4. Februar 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Crushing Crew
> 
> 
> 
> ...



genau, ein Tauren-Pally!


----------



## HodoFrodo (4. Februar 2010)

"kurz afk...zahnarzt"


----------



## rycardo (4. Februar 2010)

ArtificE Pew Pew


----------



## Seratos (4. Februar 2010)

"Hordentlich aufs Maul"
ist nice^^


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (4. Februar 2010)

hatte mal n 2er team das "Laserpistole Piu Piu" hiess

hab auch mal ein 2er team gesehen das glaub "Flotter Vierer" oder sowas hiess^^

"2 Cent" fand ich auch komisch^^

... gibt so viele lustige namen...


----------



## skyllo (4. Februar 2010)

die zwei dreien


----------



## Vaiandil (4. Februar 2010)

Gestern alle von uns neu gegründet (Gilde Kopf vs. Tisch)

2er: Head and Shoulders
3er: Chicken Wings
5er: Harmlos


Mein Wunschname war eigentlich "Beinebreit Muskelarbeit" aber den wollten die i-wie net -.-


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (4. Februar 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Crushing Crew
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich hatte auch schon mal ein gegnerteam das "Geht nicht gibts nicht" hiess... waren glaub ähh 2 Gnomenpriester^^ beide auf destru geskillt....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (4. Februar 2010)

Vaiandil schrieb:


> Gestern alle von uns neu gegründet (Gilde Kopf vs. Tisch)
> 
> 2er: Head and Shoulders
> 3er: Chicken Wings
> ...



fragmal... mein traumname für ne gilde wäre "Gang Bang Booty Bay" hrhrhrrhrh... hat ein gm aber nicht zugelassen... warum nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oogieboogie (4. Februar 2010)

Lustig:
-Movementmüsli
-WASD Krüppel
-Ehre dem Klan

Cool:
-Remember the Name


----------



## Seacore (4. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> ich hatte auch schon mal ein gegnerteam das "Geht nicht gibts nicht" hiess... waren glaub ähh 2 Gnomenpriester^^ beide auf destru geskillt....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah ja

Destructionpriester

im 3er mit nem Shadowhexer...?


----------



## TheDoggy (4. Februar 2010)

Seacore schrieb:


> Ah ja
> 
> Destructionpriester
> 
> im 3er mit nem Shadowhexer...?


Außerdem gibts Gnomenpriester erst mit cata.
Wahrscheinlich war das aufm selben Server wie der vorher schonmal genannte Tauren-Holypala.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (4. Februar 2010)

Spliffmaster schrieb:


> Two and a half man
> 
> Bestehend aus 2 menschen und 1 Gnom ^^



Genial...!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Seratos schrieb:


> "Hordentlich aufs Maul"
> ist nice^^


Der ist alt, lahm und den gibts so oft... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> hatte mal n 2er team das "Laserpistole Piu Piu" hiess



Jedes 2. Team heisst so.


----------



## Dogarn (4. Februar 2010)

"Allis klauen bei Aldi"

Wir haben verloren.

"Zehn Fäuste für ein Hallejuja"

Gegen die haben wir auch Verloren.

"Das Hordnungsamt"

Da haben wir gew...verloren...

"Totemwald" (Ja 5 Schamies)

Tja, da haben wir mehr auf die Totems als auf die Schamies. Verloren.


Und wie heißen wir?
"Dabeisein ist alles"


----------



## Voo16 (4. Februar 2010)

"Arbeitslos und Jogginghos"

"20cm unbuffed"


----------



## DeadTwonky (4. Februar 2010)

wasdwasd lol cant move


----------



## Liwanu (4. Februar 2010)

PonyKakaInYourFace
Anales Gewitter
Gladi statt Abi
OP is was anders
without Monitor
mein C tut W
lol das pet rennt weg

Fand ich ganz lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Visssion (4. Februar 2010)

2 bei kallwas ^^


----------



## Zazuu (4. Februar 2010)

Meine alte gruppe >> DönerbudenJungs <<


----------



## Slox (5. Februar 2010)

auf Mannoroth gibts 
- Fishhead-Gaming (find ich ganz lustig)
- Nagelbettentzündung


----------



## Eden Aurorae (5. Februar 2010)

wir haben uns Plumbum genannt xD


----------



## Widock (5. Februar 2010)

Mein 2n2 Team : Pen is locked FFA

Wer verstehts (:


----------



## Lassart (5. Februar 2010)

"haste das gesehn"

"Die Wurst vom Brot Stehler"

"Schlachthof Ironforge"

"klug aber schön"


----------



## NoEpicsjustSkill (5. Februar 2010)

Ein Kumpel (MS) und ich (Retri) hatten schon ziemlich.....naja biergeschwängerte Einfälle für Teams und haben die so aúch gespielt.

Der Pala heilt net

Desperate Housemen

GZ zum Rating

PvE Noobs

Skill für Marken

Bei letzterem is uns eingefallen dass es jeden Mist für Marken gibt,warum also nicht auch Skill^^

Seit S3 musste jede Saison ein neuer Name her^^


----------



## nodeath (18. Mai 2010)

Sapped Girls don't say no

ich schmeis mich weg wegen dem namen hab ich mich im forum registriert is ja mal hart

was auch cool wäre duichundwir2sind4 fürn 2er team

oder MacGChNoJBa	fürn 3er 	Mac Geyver Chuck Norris Jack Bauer 3 taffe typen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TeKillaa (18. Mai 2010)

beste was ich bisher gesehn habe: JFKwasOutOfHealrange


----------



## Ragipopagi (18. Mai 2010)

Arbeiter und Parasit (Pala/Schurke 2er)   wer kennts?   tip: Simpsons


----------



## zkral (18. Mai 2010)

Unser Diszi/Feral - Team "Boons bei der Arbeit"
Shadow/Hexer - Team "Vier mal Fear"


----------



## Fuchsflink (18. Mai 2010)

Unsere Arena-Teams:

Die Zwei schlechten Drei (2vs2)

Die Drei schlechten Vier (3vs3)

Der Name ist Programm, und für ein fünfer Team fanden sich irgendwie keine Leute^^


----------



## Elito (18. Mai 2010)

Wenn 2 Menschen und 1 Gnom im Team sind: <Two and a half Men>

*g*


----------



## Druiler (18. Mai 2010)

Der der mit dem baum tanzt (ich als baum kolege als feral)


----------



## ~White_Wolf~ (18. Mai 2010)

Mein (nicht sehr aktives) 2v2 team heisst "Cookis of Doom"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bolvar Fordragon (18. Mai 2010)

Mein Team heisst "M und M"^^


----------



## Nartass (18. Mai 2010)

Unsers hiess früher "Taure süß-sauer"


----------



## Apuh (18. Mai 2010)

"We die for you"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grimmige Zockerline (18. Mai 2010)

Zwei, die hübsch fies sind und leider verboten *g*:

"Ur mom is my epic mount"

und

"I socketed ur gfs pink slot"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HarryDotter (18. Mai 2010)

mein 2er heißt: Pedopeter
mein3er heißt: Annanass
mein5er heißt: Horrest P MC Titty



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aelomon (18. Mai 2010)

Mahatmapech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knallkörper (18. Mai 2010)

Pwnostars der Achtziger...


----------



## AjaxXx (18. Mai 2010)

soxx coxx roxx


----------



## HarryDotter (18. Mai 2010)

Du nicht nehmen Gnom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathknight3 (18. Mai 2010)

Kiki und Gandalf


Die Eichelhörnchen

iwo mal gesehen...^^


----------



## Tinkerballa (18. Mai 2010)

was ich mal gesehen hab war "ZDF Critparade" zomfg ololol


----------



## nex187 (18. Mai 2010)

*PlattenbautenPussys *hatten wir mal :-D

jetzt mit meiner Freundin: *Hart & Zart*
Ich Mensch Todesritter sie Nachtelf Shadow


----------



## Dreidan (18. Mai 2010)

2 vs 2 Waldschrat und der Ledernacken --> Druide, Schurke
3 vs 3 Mean Bean Machine
5 vs 5 Kind'a grind


----------



## Masterlord (18. Mai 2010)

Am besten ist eh "DeineMutteraufToast" oder "Wibangdeimudda" xD


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (18. Mai 2010)

Wir hatten mal 2v2 namens: Mechthild un sei Freundin! (Wohlgemerkt wir sind beide maskulin!)


----------



## stubenhocker (18. Mai 2010)

naja, da ich im pvp eher in den unteren bis schlechten bereichen kämpfe sind für so namen wie:
- gings schon los?
- ich war nich soweit
- zählt das jetzt?
- das war schnell
eig. ganz lustig. da weiß dann jeder was ihn erwartet xD


----------



## FallenAngel88 (18. Mai 2010)

hatte mal eins das hieß "bis einer weint"


----------



## XPoison (18. Mai 2010)

Antiseptische Wundcreme


----------



## Boggle-Cith (18. Mai 2010)

Unser 5V5 team: 
Resident Schniedel.

Nein diesen Namen hab ich mir nicht ausgedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stubenhocker (18. Mai 2010)

Tinkerballa schrieb:


> was ich mal gesehen hab war "ZDF Critparade" zomfg ololol



so heit ne gilde auf meinem server: dethecus ^^


----------



## stubenhocker (18. Mai 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> ich hatte auch schon mal ein gegnerteam das "Geht nicht gibts nicht" hiess... waren glaub ähh 2 Gnomenpriester^^ beide auf destru geskillt....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Seacore schrieb:


> Ah ja
> 
> Destructionpriester
> 
> im 3er mit nem Shadowhexer...?




darum gehts im doch in seinem text. von wegen geht nich gibts nich. ich bin mir sicher er weiß welchen schrott er geschrieben hat ^^


----------



## Buutze (18. Mai 2010)

mein 2on2 team : ZWIEBELMETT 	weil ziebelmett > all
mein 3on3 team: YOU ARE A TRADER JOE 	weil trader joes > all




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bosingwa (18. Mai 2010)

hab mal eins gesehen das hieß (weiß nicht obs schonmal genannt wurde) "wwasd wtf i cant move"


----------



## Buutze (18. Mai 2010)

Bosingwa schrieb:


> hab mal eins gesehen das hieß (weiß nicht obs schonmal genannt wurde) "wwasd wtf i cant move"



gibt bei uns ne gilde aufen echsenkessel die heißt so ^^


----------



## Zyste (18. Mai 2010)

Mit prügel um die Welt

Fist Club

Cockduel

*gnihihi*


----------



## sykee (18. Mai 2010)

als alli Sind Allianz versichert


----------



## Funkydiddy (18. Mai 2010)

<AFKmyDOGisONfire>


----------



## Nero!! (18. Mai 2010)

We have a chinese guy


----------



## oosix (18. Mai 2010)

<still have a Dream> 	oder 	<Wanderzirkus Orgrimmar> find ich gut^^


*natürlich <Big Tits an High Crits> nicht zu vergessen​


----------



## Nerevar88 (18. Mai 2010)

Hab letztens gegen die gespielt
"Guck mal PACMAN"
Als Teamlogo hatten die den gelben Pacman auf blauem Grund xD


----------



## DiemoX (18. Mai 2010)

Schnupper Gras Bösewicht

Du Schmeckst Salzig

Cilit Bang ^^


----------



## Damara (18. Mai 2010)

hab ma eins gesehen das hieß "Phöse Puppen"


----------



## Darknight281 (18. Mai 2010)

two and a half mage


----------



## Galadith (18. Mai 2010)

a GIFT for you (mit Rogue)
DUdu und Ich (mit druid xD)
Achmed gibt jeden Faust.


----------



## perault (18. Mai 2010)

Touch my PvPnis!


----------



## Nadyra_#1 (18. Mai 2010)

Pony Slaystation

(Sony Playstation)


----------



## Gauloises24 (18. Mai 2010)

"Rosa Parks stole my seat"

Genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _acid (18. Mai 2010)

wirklich sehr lustig wie manche idioten hier mit zahlen ankommen. jaja alles klar leute.


----------



## Figetftw! (18. Mai 2010)

Pwnd by RP Nerds

von Zirkel des Cenarius 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (18. Mai 2010)

fritzls kellerkinder.


----------



## Soramac (18. Mai 2010)

i thought ur dead

focus me if you want win


----------



## komat (18. Mai 2010)

PÈNÎS CÈÀVÊ

mein 5er


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (18. Mai 2010)

Mein stillgelegtes 5er-Team:

>DKdent dying<




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kinziggangster (18. Mai 2010)

hatte zu TbC zeiten eins das "Fat Girls are easy to kite" hieß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mensch warn das zeiten


----------



## DarkMoskito (18. Mai 2010)

mhh Kloritter des Todes und Homofürsten der Finsternis

da musste ich schmunzeln^^ vll weil es meine sind XD


----------



## Aranshi (18. Mai 2010)

FuckTheSystem


----------



## BioHassan (18. Mai 2010)

mein 2er Team: Chuck Norris & McGyver
mein 3er Team: Bockwurst


----------



## Feindflieger (18. Mai 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> fritzls kellerkinder.



Rofl


----------



## BobaBasti (18. Mai 2010)

Hab ma eins gesehen : Frostige Freude	frost dk und eis magier


----------



## Boddakiller (18. Mai 2010)

teenage muntant ninja turtles !!!


----------



## Fxe (18. Mai 2010)

Mensch ärgere dich nicht.

(Wir hiesen so als Horde PvP Team) ^^


----------



## AdamsApfel (18. Mai 2010)

5 bei Kallwass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bremgor (18. Mai 2010)

Tetris Progamer


----------



## Rasgaar (18. Mai 2010)

"No skill what so ever"

Mein Team.
und Nomen est omen


----------



## wertzû (18. Mai 2010)

AdamsApfel schrieb:


> 5 bei Kallwass
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



xD hammer

Man sind wir gut

<3


----------



## Sordura (18. Mai 2010)

i swear she was eighteen


----------



## Fxe (18. Mai 2010)

Sordura schrieb:


> i swear she was eighteen



haha das is auch gut


Beste is aber: Mensch ärgere dich nicht


----------



## Dominau (18. Mai 2010)

Burtonpro schrieb:


> MüsliMüsliMjamMjamMjam




OOHH GOTT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jetzt muss ich mir superbrain anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vicell (18. Mai 2010)

MM IS SOO CUL


Best. :]


----------



## Redrak (18. Mai 2010)

Mir ist ein cooler Name eingefallen. Ob es den gibt weiß ich nicht aber ist auf jeden Fall cool.

                                Stammgast beim Geistheiler!


----------



## Mirano (18. Mai 2010)

PlanBSheeptdenDruiden


----------



## benwingert (18. Mai 2010)

Blutwurst (für Blut DK und nen Tauren) xD


----------



## Adri m (18. Mai 2010)

Das beste is immernoch Popopiraten (2 rouges) oder Bibeltreue Christen (Hexer und Schattenpriest


----------



## Acid_1 (18. Mai 2010)

Kekskrümel des Todes


----------



## Vindexa (18. Mai 2010)

More Dots
Mommy dey scared me
Wir sind 10 (5v5 Team aus Hexern und Huntern ^^)
Mana wird überbwertet (DK, Schurke und Krieger)
Mein Geistheiler heißt Klaus


----------



## Azhron (18. Mai 2010)

So 2 hab ich mal gehört, fand ich an sich ganz lustig

Fat kids are easy to kite

Bonnie und Clyde (Schurken 2v2 , Gnom und Mensch)


----------



## krayz (18. Mai 2010)

" Stammkneipe Reloaded"
" Gz waren afk"
" PoPoPiraten"


----------



## Reindelino (18. Mai 2010)

u die thx bye^^


----------



## Neshar (18. Mai 2010)

" My little pwny-hof " 

auch immer wieder lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geroniax (18. Mai 2010)

Ganz klar die besten Namen sind: 2v2 - Dynamisches Duo / 3v3 - Tripple Whopper / 5v5 - Fünf gegen Willy


----------



## wronny (18. Mai 2010)

*Loremasters gone Wild*
*Slash Dot Dash* - Fatboy Slim ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dablo (18. Mai 2010)

Na und,sind eh nur 10 games!


----------



## Shamea (19. Mai 2010)

Mein Team Hello Kitty Club unser 2er
Auf zum Atem 3er 
Wir haben kein Pvp Gear das 5er


----------



## Chakkra! (19. Mai 2010)

_*LoCK n lOl
*__*Gnom mit Busch*_


----------



## wolfracht (1. Juni 2010)

Es gibts da so eins das heißt: powne mich und ich logg um


----------



## Trolligerand (1. Juni 2010)

rosarote schlümpfe
Bis Trolli weint


----------



## Laservogel (1. Juni 2010)

mein Favo ist immer noch: 
"Die lustigen Furznasen" =))


----------



## Deadtree (1. Juni 2010)

mein team heisst "murlocstolemyteamname"   da werd ich manchmal noch mit xD oder lol angeschrieben


----------



## Obsurd (1. Juni 2010)

ArenaEdge DotCom finde ich noch nen lustiger name ^^


----------



## Crash_hunter (1. Juni 2010)

Die beiden Vorgärtner


----------



## Bansai2006 (1. Juni 2010)

I think i Spider !


----------



## Altafalta (1. Juni 2010)

auch auf pvp server für gildennamen sehr nett:

"lass mich, dropp eh nix"


----------



## Mahii (9. Juni 2010)

"My lil Pwny" find ich sehr nice 
oder "Im a Seal ARPARP" passend für Warris ^^


----------



## Ginzinga (13. Juni 2010)

bester arenateamname... bei uns fürs dreier:

"Übelst harte Krüppel" 

oder mein altes dreierteam

"EnteEnteEnte"


----------



## Haramann (13. Juni 2010)

Neverlandranch Survivors 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Millwall (13. Juni 2010)

Keine Ahnung, ob das schonmal erwähnt wurde:

"Halt Spielstopp, hab Aua"...gibts auf Mal'Ganis auch eine Gilde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (13. Juni 2010)

TeamRocket 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



von Pokemon :O


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (13. Juni 2010)

Mein 2v2 hab ich "THE FIRST TIME WE MEAT" gennant weil 2Tauren und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captn.Pwn (13. Juni 2010)

erdbeertouch xD youtube ist dein freund^^


----------



## Moktheshock (13. Juni 2010)

Antikeksforce^^ sind nen Krieger und nen Hunter^^


----------



## Agabig (13. Juni 2010)

Da wir österreicher sind die Ösihasen...


----------



## Chuck Norris (13. Juni 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Ich und mein Team nannten uns mal die "Children of Chuck(Norris)"
> 
> Das ist ein Name, was?^^



Ich musste Schmunzeln...


----------



## Izara (13. Juni 2010)

Altafalta schrieb:


> auch auf pvp server für gildennamen sehr nett:
> 
> "lass mich, dropp eh nix"



gibts - glaub - auf unserem server ^^ muss da mal mit nem twink unbedingt rein.. der wird ständig beim questen gekillt -.-


----------



## SaVeX (13. Juni 2010)

Gnome sind Wurfwaffen am besten wenn man gegen 2 gnome kämpft


----------



## likoria (13. Juni 2010)

-30cm unbuffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achja und  Gnomes stole my bike


----------



## Zydoom (13. Juni 2010)

Jesus was soulstoned

I swear she is eightteen

Oh noez faceroll deluxe

go crying emo kid


----------



## LordSubwoof (13. Juni 2010)

"Hartz Fear"


----------



## Kersyl (13. Juni 2010)

Hab mal ein team mit ner anspielung auf "Bowsers Kingdom" gesehen namens No Na Me und dann gabs noch superawesomeplatinumbrothers.^^


----------



## Adnuf (13. Juni 2010)

Fat Girls hard to CC


----------



## Arosk (13. Juni 2010)

Battletanker-Kargath schrieb:


> Mein 2v2 hab ich "THE FIRST TIME WE MEAT" gennant weil 2Tauren und so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Junge, deine Signatur ist 3 mal so groß wie erlaubt...


----------



## Numbe (13. Juni 2010)

Stunned girls cant say no!


----------



## Cethix (13. Juni 2010)

5v5: Good Mourning

3/5 mit Shadowmourne!


----------



## Duciducduc (13. Juni 2010)

kennedy was pvp flagged^^


----------



## Nyume (13. Juni 2010)

we drop like kaczynski


----------



## Interminator (13. Juni 2010)

Duciducduc schrieb:


> kennedy was pvp flagged^^


ein bisschen makaber aber naja dabei schmunzeln kann man schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sundam (13. Juni 2010)

Wir werfen mit Gnomen xDDD


----------



## Nortrom141 (27. Juni 2010)

Pickpocket schrieb:


> "Hartz Fünf Beta Tester" ist auch geil ^^




SEEEEHR GEIL xDDDD


----------



## Legendary (27. Juni 2010)

Duciducduc schrieb:


> kennedy was pvp flagged^^



Dazu fällt mir nur ein:


JFK was out of Healrange! :>


----------



## IchHabeConnection (27. Juni 2010)

"Hordentlich aufs Maul"


----------



## Zodttd (27. Juni 2010)

FatKidsOnRedBull


----------



## illdas (27. Juni 2010)

2 Hexer : 10x Life Tap...Why Im dead?

Life Tap = Aderlass =)


----------



## Arjen R (27. Juni 2010)

beste is eh für hexer / priester <alt f fear> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varnir (27. Juni 2010)

unser arenateamname: Gleich tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NeverDeadNed (28. Juni 2010)

Mein *C* tut *W* wenn ich *G*


----------



## Royale (28. Juni 2010)

WorkingMuhKuhZ
und
[Hier Himmelsrichtung einfügen] DalaranGhetto


----------



## Xorxes (28. Juni 2010)

NeverDeadNed schrieb:


> Mein *C* tut *W* wenn ich *G*







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Einfach nur geil xD


----------



## blooooooody (28. Juni 2010)

Vote vor Gnome Priest	(tja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 BLIZZARD hat uns den witz nun weggenommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## koolt (28. Juni 2010)

"wtf spiel mal richtig"


----------



## merc91 (28. Juni 2010)

rächdschraibung ish unkuhl

knüppel aus dem sack

ohne horde fahrn wir zur wm 

unkaputtbar

oben offen unten offen kleid

hearts fear

tonis pizza express

tauren flohkur

bäm von hinten


meine verrückte tante edith schreit grad ins zimmer dass ich 802ter bin!
epic


----------



## Piposus (28. Juni 2010)

Arena hat in diesem Spiel nichts verloren! Sorry für (wow-internes) ontopic!


----------



## lenny01 (29. Juni 2010)

unser arena team heißt <Strandbikini> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pille85 (29. Juni 2010)

Ich und ein Freund hatten auf einem Sonntagabend Langeweile und haben uns ein Arena Team erstellt. Da wir beide damit nicht ab Hut haben, kann man sich unser Equip ja ausmahlen.

Unser Team hieß " *Laufkleinesmädchenlauf*" aber das ist nicht der Punkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Wir unschuldig in die Arena 2v2 und treffen auf ein Team das sich " *Wolfgang Retri*" nannte. Wir sahen nur 2 Plattenjungs aufm Mount, die uns entgegen geritten kamen und uns mit Goldenenflügeln in Null-Komma-Nichts zerpflückten .. 

Ende vom Lied ist, wir konnten gar nicht so schnell laufen wie uns der DMG ins Gesicht gedrückt wurde ^^! Und wer jetzt unsere Gegner waren, dürft ihr mal selbst raus finden. Have fun beim rätseln ... 



 Wir haben uns kaputt gelacht über diese Niederlage ^^

Tschöö :>


----------



## No_ones (29. Juni 2010)

Pubatz schrieb:


> "Du nicht nehmen Gnom" find ich geil xD


"Du nicht nehmen Flagge" 19 PvP gilde


----------



## Milivoje (29. Juni 2010)

afk youporn


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (29. Juni 2010)

RKelly PvPed on me.



> Arena hat in diesem Spiel nichts verloren! Sorry für (wow-internes) ontopic!


Finde ich schon. Aber gibts hier jmd der deine Meinung wissen will?


----------



## kylezcouzin (29. Juni 2010)

Ich fand "5 gegen Willy!" bei unserem ehemaligen 5er Arenateam ganz lustig^^


----------



## Regrubrov (29. Juni 2010)

20cm unbuffed!


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (29. Juni 2010)

kylezcouzin schrieb:


> Ich fand "5 gegen Willy!" bei unserem ehemaligen 5er Arenateam ganz lustig^^


Es gab mal ein Team das hies: fünf und ihre willys (oder so)
Das Waren 5 Spieler und alle hatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist aber schon ne Weile her.


----------



## olOlOlo (29. Juni 2010)

Hardcorewipes :-P


----------



## Loony555 (29. Juni 2010)

Pille85 schrieb:


> " *Wolfgang Retri*"



Made my Day. *rofl* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gusini315 (29. Juni 2010)

Ich find der coolste den ich gesehen hab war "Zermatschquetschen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jeyfk (29. Juni 2010)

Analcritter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab ich mal gehört


----------



## InYaSchwingschleifer (29. Juni 2010)

Keine Ahnung ob es schon genannt worden ist aber:
Das Schweigen der Lamer


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (29. Juni 2010)

InYaSchwingschleifer schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob es schon genannt worden ist aber:
> Das Schweigen der Lamer


Das ist genial!!


----------



## Autopsy (29. Juni 2010)

Denn geilsten namen  hat immer noch mein 5er arena team..... SAUNACLUB


----------



## Elyhdorr (29. Juni 2010)

nuja meine teams heissen :

2er *wir brauchen schaden*
3er *projekt ohgottohgott*
5er *die bösen Kanalfrösche*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg ely


----------



## Syphax (17. Juli 2010)

<Das Schweigen der Lamer>
<We USA you Hiroshima>


----------



## Ferwhir (17. Juli 2010)

KALIMDORtmunder Ultras!


----------



## RainbowRaider (17. Juli 2010)

Ich find am besten

<Rein Raus Applaus>


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (17. Juli 2010)

rematch us iRl


----------



## Drabush (17. Juli 2010)

Also ich find die namen:

Have a break kick a cat
WTF wir sind in der arena
Es gibt bessere als UNS
Hey ich hatte dc
5 auf einen streich
Was bist du denn?
Mein Arm in dein Darm
Deine Mutter ist 'ne Daily-Quest! 

ganz gut.


----------



## Veeenom~ (17. Juli 2010)

DONT LOSE WE R FRAPSING

WITHOUT TS CUZ KIDDYVOICE

:>


----------



## Nico-Desaster (17. Juli 2010)

Also mein Team heißt "Kaputter Siegknopf" dem Gegenstand aus dem Alteractal nachempfunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barbaria (17. Juli 2010)

Mein Team heißt "Danke für die Punkte" haben noch kein einiges Spiel gemacht :O


----------



## Knallkörper (17. Juli 2010)

2 vs.2 = 2 second later!

5 vs.5 = Pwnostarz INC


----------



## Marctoad (17. Juli 2010)

3v3 = Ich, Du und der andere


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

Feraldruide und Dämolock: "Verwandel und schnetztel e.V"


----------



## nemø (18. Juli 2010)

Das Ei-Team


----------



## Thoor (18. Juli 2010)

Die lustigen 2 drei!


----------



## Carn1feX616 (19. Juli 2010)

Pala Arenateam "Bubble und weg"


----------



## Regine55 (19. Juli 2010)

"erhatwaffelol"


----------



## Ölfuss (19. Juli 2010)

HizLollah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (19. Juli 2010)

"SV Fleischpeitsche" lawl

Alles was Druid/Hunter World Rank 1 war muß so heißen.


----------



## dudubaum (19. Juli 2010)

kurtz afklo


----------



## Whee1 (30. Dezember 2010)

Wir streamen auf wikileaks


----------



## Reflox (30. Dezember 2010)

Unseres hiess: Crittermassaker


----------



## Zroxx (30. Dezember 2010)

"Top Secret"

Es geht nichts über geheimnisvolle Arenateamnamen


----------



## Cracker (30. Dezember 2010)

K.A ob es schon vorgekommen ist aber ich hab mal eins gesehn das hieß:

PLAN B SHEEP THE DRUID


----------



## Ministar (30. Dezember 2010)

Ein Käfig voller Helden


----------



## leprafreak (30. Dezember 2010)

Geistheiler united, !we pwnt you!, Käsesupp, DoT and Freez, Hau das Schaf, charge...WIPE, wir sind schnell weg,
Kp und Kb, Was mache ich hier?

und mein favorit: I´ve a big PvPenis


Das sind geile Namen xD


----------



## Terinder (31. Dezember 2010)

Unser PVP Team heisst: letzter Try für mich. Soll ne Anspielung auf die ganzen PVE ler sein, die nach 2 Tries an nem Boss immer schon das Handtuch werfen und abhauen -.-"


----------



## legend codename (3. Januar 2011)

Affen mit Waffen^^


----------



## Dabow (4. Januar 2011)

* never safe *

* die Kuh ist weich *

* we argh pirats "


----------



## kræy (4. Januar 2011)

2nd sucks


----------



## Dabow (4. Januar 2011)

kræy schrieb:


> 2nd sucks



top Kommentar !


----------



## kræy (4. Januar 2011)

Dabow schrieb:


> top Kommentar !



Das warn Arenateamname :O


----------



## Cantharion (4. Januar 2011)

kræy schrieb:


> 2nd sucks



Was ist damit gemeint?
2v2 suckt, dein Partner (der 2.; the 2nd), oder das Arenateam deines Twinks (2nd char) suckt?
ernst gemeinte Frage.^^


----------



## madmurdock (4. Januar 2011)

Mein/unser Punktefarmteam von meinen Twinks hiess "Dabei sein ist alles".





Cantharion schrieb:


> Was ist damit gemeint?
> 2v2 suckt, dein Partner (der 2.; the 2nd), oder das Arenateam deines Twinks (2nd char) suckt?
> ernst gemeinte Frage.^^




Irgendwie habe ich die Ahnung, dass der Namensgeber sich über die Frage nicht wirklich Gedanken gemacht hat. :>


----------



## Fordtaurus (4. Januar 2011)

"ICH SO BÄM DU SO TOT" 

"WAT wer bist du den"

"Is doch nur Spass"

"KUHleKiller"-----> ein Taurenteam

"Lass mich ich dropp nix"


----------



## Reintoll (4. Januar 2011)

nach "stunden" des rumprobierens kam von unserem Mage: 

"Nimm halt irgendwas witziges..."

Seitdem heisst das Team: irgendwas witziges


----------



## Manitu2007 (4. Januar 2011)

Ich habe mal 2 Teams als geger gehabt die einen hießen "Two and a half Men" (waren 2 Draneis und nen Gnom" und die  anderen nannten sich "Gummibärenbande" fand ich schon recht lustig

mfg


----------



## Mantra (4. Januar 2011)

Ich fand den Namen 

"Adolf Critler"

irgendwie witzig. Man sollte nicht alles zu ernst nehmen.


----------



## Komakomi (4. Januar 2011)

"How low can we go?" (3er punkte-sammel team, sind aber niemals lower geworden o.O)
"Sensation Lasershow" (Abgeleitet von der Sensation white, wäre allerdings zu lang gewesen. War ein 5er Eulenteam)
"Ich herz Bier" (nicht unbedingt als Arenateam-Name toll, aber doch mit der lustigste Teamname, den ich je sah ^^)
"Wo bin i - Da bin i!" (3er Schurkenteam, gegen das wir verloren)


----------

